# Boxing Viewing Figures since the Matchroom exclusive contract



## Guest (Oct 23, 2013)

Average Sky Sports figure for the 2 year proceeding was 92,000.

*2012/2013 Season*

*Sky Sports*
September 8th - London, Bellew v Miranda - 102,000
September 22nd - Belfast, Frampton v Molitor - 60,000
October 6th - Liverpool, Fielding & Prizefighter - 85,000
October 20th - Sheffield, Brook v Saldivia - 126,000
November 3rd - London, Prizrfighter - 127,000
November 17th - Nottingham, Froch v Mack - 263,000
December 8th - London, Barker v Hope - 75,000
January 19th - London, Yafai & Prizfighter - 80,000
February 9th - Belfast, Frampton v Martinez - 62,000
February 23rd - London, Stalker & Prizefighter - 141,000
March 9th - London, Barker v Ritolo - 63,000
March 30th - Liverpool, Bellew v Chilemba - 178,000
April 20th, Blackpool, Rose v Alcine - 64,000
May 11th - Glasgow, Burns v Gonzalez - 108,000
May 18th - London, Prizefighter - 75,000
June 29th - Bolton, Crolla v Rees - 85,000
July 6th - London, Mitchell & Prizefighter - 80,000
July 13th - Hull, Brook & Campell - 170,000
*Average Domestic Card: 95,000*

*Channel 5*
October 13th - Kent, DeGale v Mohoumadi - 1,150,000
December 1st - Belfast, Fury v Johnson - 1,370,000
December 8th - Hull, DeGale v Zuniga - 970,000
April 20th - USA, Fury v Cunnigham - 1,540,000
June 8th - Kent, DeGale v Bozic - 890,000
*Average Domestic Card: 1,184,000*

*2013/2014 Season*

*Sky Sports*
September 7th - Glasgow, Burns v Beltran - 136,000
September 23rd - Liverpool, Matthes v Woodhouse - 88,000
October 6th - London, Joshua Pro Debut/Quigg v Salinas - 146,000
October 26th - Sheffield, Brook v Senchenko 197,000
November 2nd - Hull, Campbell & Coyle - 127,000
December 7th - Germany, Barker v Sturm - 155,000
December 14th - London, Purdy v Bundu/Mitchell v El Ouazghari - 110,000
February 1st - Cardiff, Selby v Munroe/Joshua - 106,000
February 22nd - Hull, Coyle v Brizella/Campbell - 68,000 
March 1st - Glagsow, Burns v Crawford/Joshua - 153,000
March 15th - Liverpool, Bellew v Burden/Mitchell/Brook/Fielding - 115,000
April 5th - London, Prizefighter & Ryder - 110,000
April 19th - Manchester, Quigg & Crolla v Murray - 96,000
May 17th - Cardiff, Selby v Koasicha & Cleverly - 120,000
May 24th - Leeds, Warrington v Munroe - 67,000
June 27th - Glasgow, Burns v Zlatacanin - 69,000
July 12th - Liverpool, Bellew/Cleverly - 88,000
*Average Domestic Card: 115,000*

*Channel 5*
September 14th - Rotherham, Galahad v Dickens - 880,000
November 16th - Kent, DeGale v Davis - 750,000
March 2nd - Bristol, DeGale v Khatchikian - 759,000
March 15th - Reading, Ajisafe v Francis - 680,000
March 22nd - Sheffield, Galahad v Prado - 660,000
May 10th - Sheffield, Galahad v Mudraby - 620,000
May 17th - Sheffield, LHW Semi Finals - 550,000
*Average Domestic Card: 700,000*


----------



## Paullow (Feb 13, 2013)

Will they be generally considered good or bad i.e. in comparison to other shows?


----------



## Primadonna Kool (Jun 14, 2012)

Pathetic.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Doesn't look too good when compared to previous numbers: http://www.boxingforum24.com/showpost.php?p=7002853&postcount=1


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Poor figures.


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

Couldn't give a shit.


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2013)

Wallet said:


> Doesn't look too good when compared to previous numbers: http://www.boxingforum24.com/showpost.php?p=7002853&postcount=1


can you copy and paste for those banned from ESB?


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2013)

12downfor10 said:


> Couldn't give a shit.


but you took the time to read and post?


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> can you copy and paste for those banned from ESB?


*Figures from Sky in 2010*

I can only show figures when they are listed, they have to be in the top 10 for the channel they were shown on.
Date - Event - Figures - Where it stands in top 10 for that Channel - Promoter

13/02 Big Fight Live (Cleverly, Mitchell, Degale etc.) - 222,000 (SS1 #6 ) Frank ******
13/02 FNF Replay (Daws-Cook) Saturday 29,000 (SS2 #9 ) Matchroom
26/02 Prizefighter (Light Middles) - 147,000 (SS1 #6 ) Matchroom
09/04 Big Fight Live (Sprott-Harrison) - 274,000 (SS1 #8 ) Matchroom
12/04 Haye-Ruiz replay - 55,000 (SS2 #4 ) Hayemaker
30/04 Prizefighter (Cruiserweights) - 152,000 (SS2 #4 ) Matchroom
02/05 Mosley-Mayweather Replay - 99,000 (SS2 #7 ) Golden Boy
15/05 Mitchell-Katsidis - 272,000 (SS1 #8 ) Frank ******
16/05 Khan-Mallignagi Replay (second replay one earlier on ITV1) - 349,000 (ITV4 #2 ) Golden Boy
04/06 Hall-Napa - 90,000 (SS2 #5 ) Matchroom
11/06 McCloskey-Lauri - 112,000 (SS2 #1 ) Matchroom
25/06 Fury-McDermott II - 118,000 (SS2 #2 ) Frank Maloney
31/06 Prizefighter (Super Middleweights) - 112,000 (SS1 #7 ) Matchroom
02/07 McDonnell-Bracco - 66,000 (SS2 #3 ) Frank Maloney
09/07 Laws-Williams - 59,000 (SS2 #6 ) Matchroom
16/07 Hatton-Nuzhenko - 166,000 (SS1 #4 ) Hatton Promotions
23/07 Hall-Power - 89,000 (SS2 #7 ) Frank Maloney
04/09 Roman Martinez-Ricky Burns - 141,000 (SS1 #6 ) Replay 44,000 (SS2 #1 0) Frank ******
11/09 Wladimir Klitschko-Samuel Peter & Steve Molitor-Jason Booth - 202,000 (SS1 #6 ) Frank Maloney
24/09 Tony Bellew-Bob Ajisafe - 161,000 (SS1 #9 ) Frank ******
02/10 Levan Kirakosyan-Stephen Foster - 139,000 (SS1 #1 0) Hatton Promotions
23/10 Liam Walsh-Maxwell Awuku - 131,000 (SS1 # 8 ) Frank ******
24/10 Toshiaki Nishioka-Rendall Munroe Replay @ 18:30 - 44,000 (SS3 #6 ) Frank Maloney
20/11 Prizefighter (Super Featherweights) - 102,000 (SS1 #9 ) Matchroom

*Figures from Sky in 2011*

22/01/2011 Jamie McDonnell-Stephane Jamoye - 124,000 (SS1 #9 ) Frank Maloney
29/01/2011 Prizefighter - Light Heavyweights - 117,000 (SS1 #9 ) Matchroom
05/02/2011 Jason Booth-Jamie Arthur - Did not make Top 10 (10# SKY SPORTS NEWS AT SEVEN 92,000)
12/02/2011 Watson-Crolla - Did not make Top 10 (10# LIVE MILLENNIUM MAGIC SUPER LEAGUE 140,000)
19/02/2011 Gavin-Lomax - Did not make Top 10 (10# Gillette Soccer Special 134,000)
26/02/2011 Foster-Fegatilli - Did not make Top 10 (10# GILLETTE SOCCER SPECIAL 180,000)
05/03/2011 Gary Sykes-Carl Johanneson - Did not make Top 10 (10# LIVE SUPER LEAGUE 144,000)
12/03/2011 Ricky Burns-Joseph Laryea - Did not make Top 10 (10# LIVE SUPER LEAGUE 140,000)
19/03/2011 Liam Walsh-Jon Kays & Vitali Klitschko-Odliander Solis - 168,000 (SS1 #8 ) Frank ******/K2
23/03/2011 Prizefighter The Super Middleweights - Did not make Top 10 (10# Goals on Sunday 186,000)
26/03/2011 Denton Vassell-Bethuel Ushona - 56,000 (SS2 #7 ) Hatton Promotions
02/04/2011 John Murray-Karim El Ouazghari - Did not make Top 10 (10# LIVE SUPER LEAGUE 179,000)
09/04/2011 Stuart Hall-John Donnelly - 46,000 (SS3 #6 ) Frank Maloney
16/04/2011 Ringside - 61,000 (SS2 # 8 )
30/04/2011 Darren Barker-Domenico Spada - Did not make Top 10 (10# LIVE SUPER LEAGUE 155,000)
07/05/2011 International Prizefighters Heavyweights - 170,000 (SS1 #9 )
08/05/2011 Manny Pacquiao-Shane Mosley Replay - 58,000 (SS2 #9 )
13/05/2011 Sam Webb-Prince Arron - Did not make Top 10 (10# GOALS ON SUNDAY 168,000)
22/05/2011 Jean Pascal-Bernard Hopkins Delayed Coverage - 30,000 (SS4 # 8 ) Golden Boy/InterBox
28/05/2011 Jamie McDonnell-Nick Otieno - 83,000 (SS2 #9 ) Frank Maloney
04/06/2011 Gavin Rees-Andy Murray/Mikkel Kessler-Mehdi Bouadla/Carl Froch-Glen Johnson - 148,000 (SS1 #1 0) Matchroom
05/06/2011 Froch-Johnson replay - 57,000 (SS2 #9 ) and 41,000 (SS4 #5 )
07/07/2011 Prizefighter The Welterweights - 111,000 (SS2 #4 ) Matchroom
11/06/2011 Price-Dallas - Did not make Top 10 (SS2 10# 87,000 LIVE UEFA EURO U21S-BELARUS V ICELAND)
11/06/2011 Price-Dallas replay - 38,000 (SS4 #6 ) Frank Maloney
18/06/2011 Murray-Blackwell - Did not make Top 10 (SS1 #1 0 - 152,000 LIVE ENG V SL TEST CRICKET)
19/06/2011 Alvarez-Rhodes - 50,000 (SS3 #6 )
23/06/2011 Ringside - 48,000 (SS3 #4 ) Replay 20,000 (SS4 #7 )
25/06/2011 Brook-N'Dou & Sturm-Macklin - 133,000 (SS2 #1 ) Matchroom
26/06/2011 Haye-Valuev - 30,000 (SS3 #9 ) & 18,000 (SS4 #9 )
29/06/2011 Ringside - 52,000 (SS3 #4 ) 30/6/11 - 51,000 (SS2 #4 ) & 03/07/11 - 38,000 (SS2 #9 )
01/07/2011 Ringside Klitschko-Haye Countdown - 107,000 (SS1 #9 ) & 16,000 (SS4 #9 )
16/07/2011 Murray-Mitchell - 190,000 (SS1 #6 ) & 17/07/2011 Replay - 30,000 (SS4 #7 )

05/09/2011 McDonnell-Hall - Did not make Top 10 - (SS1 #1 0 - 94,000 GOALS ON SUNDAY)
12/09/2011 McCloskey-Prescott & Klitschko-Adamek - 193,000 (SS2 #2 )
15/09/2011 Prizefighter The Light Middleweights II - Did not make Top 10 (SS1 #1 0 - 89,000 GILLETTE SOCCER SPECIAL)
17/09/2011 Smith-Selby - Did not make Top 10 Live (SS1 #1 0 - 89,000 GILLETTE SOCCER SPECIAL) 19/09/2011 Replay - 27,000 (SS4 #1 0)
24/09/2011 Sykes-Buckland - 86,000 (SS2 #8 )
01/10/2011 Rees-Mathews - Did not make Top 10 Live (SS1 #1 0 - 115,000 THE SUNDAY SUPPLEMENT) 02/10/2011 Replays - 33,000 (SS3 #7 ) and 36,000 (SS4 #4 )
08/10/2011 Brook-Jackiewicz - Did not make Top 10 (SS1 #1 0 - 147,000 LIVE WORLD GRAND PRIX DARTS)
12/10/2011 Prizefighter The Super Flyweights - 102,000 (SS1 #1 0)
22/10/2011 Booth-Quigg - Did not make Top 10 (SS1 10 # 88,000 LIVE EUROPEAN TOUR GOLF)
29/10/2011 Prizefighter The Featherweights - Did not make Top 10 Live (SS1 #1 0 - 144,000 LIVE FOUR NATIONS RUGBY LEAGUE) 30/10/2011 Replay - 37,000 (SS3 #8 )
12/11/2011 - Vassell-Colomban - 123,000 (SS2 #4 )
02/12/2011 - Sturm-Murray - 141,000 (SS1 #8 )
03/12/2011 - Arron-Rose - 126,000 (SS1 #1 0)
11/12/2011 - Khan-Peterson - 237,000 (SS1 #5 ) Replay - 38,000 (SS3 #4 )
18/12/2011 - Ward-Froch - 248,000 (SS1 #5 ) Replays - 44,000 (SS2 #1 0) 21,000 (SS4 #7 )

*Channel 5*
23/07/2011 Chisora-Fury - 2,220,000 (Channel 5 #1 )
17/09/2011 Fury-Firtha - 1,030,000 (Channel 5 #2 4)
12/11/2011 Fury-Pajkic - 1,736,000 (Channel 5 #6 )

*ITV with Fat Mick*

04/10/09 Thaxton-Melero 295,000 (ITV4 #5 )
08/11/09 Williams-Sosnowski 260,000 (ITV4 #1 0)
17/01/09 Murray-McAllister 405,000 (ITV4 #2 )
28/02/09 Thaxton-Mezaache 369,000 (ITV4 #7 )
11/04/09 Watson-O'Donnell 260,000 (ITV4 #1 0)
23/05/09 Barker-McDermott 204,000 (ITV4 #1 0)
13/06/09 Murray-Lawton 231,000 (ITV 4 #1 0)
18/07/09 McIntosh-Cleverly 406,000 (ITV4 #7 )
05/09/09 O'Donnell-Glover 330,000 (ITV4 #1 0)
03/10/09 Murray-Thaxton 212,000 (ITV4 #5 )
28/11/09 Barker-Butler 299,000 (ITV #5 )

*Figures during FW's tenure on ITV*

10/12/2005 Harrison-Williams 6.1million (ITV1 #2 1)
28/01/2006 Jennings-Mutley 270,000 (ITV4 #1 )
18/02/2006 Arthur-Burns 243,000 (ITV4 #3 )
25/02/2006 Skelton-Williams 193,000 (ITV4 #7 )
11/03/2006 Pryce-Duran 210,000 (ITV4 #6 )
29/04/2006 Arthur-Guliakevich 257,000 (ITV4 #3 )
13/05/2006 Mitchell-Kirkorov 211,000 (ITV4 #8 )
01/06/2006 Hobson-Keeton 140,000 (ITV4 #9 )
08/09/2006 Hobson-Pavlokovic 181,000 (ITV4 #7 )
18/02/2007 Sprott-Harrison 493,000 (ITV4 #1 )
10/03/2007 Matthews-Simpson 223,00 (ITV4 #5 )
14/07/2007 Khan-Limmond 3.5 million (ITV1 #2 6)
21/07/2007 Maccarinelli-Braithwaite 333,000 (ITV4 #5 )
08/12/2007 Khan-Earl 4.14 million (ITV1 #2 2)
02/02/2008 Khan-St Clair 4.15 million (ITV1 #2 9)
05/04/2008 Khan-Kristjansen 4.37 million (ITV1 #2 1)
21/06/2008 Khan-Gomez 3.98 million (ITV #1 8 )

*Setanta*

08/03/2008 Haye-Maccarinelli 136,000 (Setanta #1 )
22/03/2008 Rees-Kotelnik 37,000 (Setanta #5 )
14/06/2008 Brook-Jones 5,000 (Setanta #7 )
15/11/2008 Haye-Barrett 172,000 (Setanta #2 )
28/03/2008 Dodson-Quigley 21,000 (Setanta 2 #1 )
19/04/2008 Calzaghe-Hopkins 243,000 (Setanta #4 )
25/04/2008 Lindsay-Appleby 42,000 (Setanta #5 )
26/07/2008 Cotto-Margarito 14,000 (Setanta #9 )
21/02/2009 Cotto-Jennings 12,000 (Setanta 2 #2 )
13/06/2009 Cotto-Clottey 10,000 (Setanta 2 #6 )

*US Viewing Figures*

*HBO Boxing in 2011*
29/01/2011 Bradley-Alexander - 1.345 million viewers
19/02/2011 Montiel-Donaire - 1.020 million viewers
05/03/2011 Alvarez-Hatton - 1,400 million viewers
16/04/2011 Berto-Ortiz - 1,542 million viewers
21/05/2011 Pascal-Hopkins - 1,837 million viewers
04/06/2011 Zbik-Chavez Jr - 1,497 million viewers

*ESPN Friday Night Fights in 2011*
07/01/2011 Prodvonikov-Herrera - 545,000
14/01/2011 Manfredo-Eduard - 788,000
28/01/2011 Arreola-Abell - 734,000
18/02/2011 Guerrero-Findley - 603,000

*Showtime in 2011*
26/02/2011 Acosta-Rios - 709,000

*HBO Boxing previous years*

7/11/2009 Dawson-Johnson II - 774,000
27/3/2010 Maidana-Cayo - 696,000
10/4/2010 Berto-Quintana - 998,000
17/4/2010 Pavlik-Martinez - 1,200,000
24/4/2010 Arreola-Adamek - 888,000
8/5/2010 Williams-Cintron - 1,160,000
15/5/2010 Khan-Malignaggi - 1,228,000
5/6/2010 Foreman-Cotto - 1,600,000
17/7/2010 Bradley-Abregu - 897,000
7/8/2010 Alexander-Kotelnik - 1,057,000
14/8/2010 Dawson-Pascal - 1,118,000
11/9/2010 Gamboa-Salido - 744,000
6/11/2010 Judah-Mathysse - 766,000
20/11/2010 Martinez-Williams - 1,300,000
27/11/2010 Marquez-Katsidis - 998,000


----------



## Bendy (Jun 4, 2013)

The Warren at ITV viewing figures are ridiculous.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Not to bad considering the shows have been on ss2 with less subscribers then ss1 with sky prioritizing football first on ss1.Sky have shown a little bit of commitment to boxing with the new two year deal but will not want many shows to do less then 100,000.I would be more worried if the the Josua debut did less then 100,000 and also the Burns fight so Sky are proberly happy enough with 2 out of the 3 figures so far with out being over the moon with them.


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2013)

Campbell/Brook v Jones II did 170,000


----------



## The Chemist (Jun 14, 2013)

To get bigger ones they need to be on sky sports 1. What do you think boxnation ones are?


----------



## CamelCase (May 21, 2013)

12downfor10 said:


> Couldn't give a shit.


Well you should, more people watching means Sky are more likely to put on bigger and better shows rather than less.


----------



## MrBiggerthan (Jun 4, 2013)

Channel 5 has decent figures. With the way TV is today there will no longer be 8 million plus tuning in for anything other than on an exceptional case- like two British HW 's fighting for a world title on terrestrial. I also hope that if Fuy gets to a world title stage he stays on channel 5 and does not move over to pay tv.


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

Damn Harrison did 6million viewers on itv ??


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

I think that the figures for Fury on channel 5 are rather impressive all things considered.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

Proves Hearn isn't doing a good a job as his fangirls would lead you to believe.


----------



## CheckHook (Jun 6, 2013)

ITV figures are crazy


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Just goes to show how terrestrial still has a massive part to play. Many people do not have Sky, and from what we see here even those that do, dont always tune in.

Mind I always find it hard to gauge these figures, how are they measured? They obviously dont include Rep of Ire viewers??? N. Ire???


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

I never trust viewing figures anyway. Isnt it only done on a sample of 5000 homes? Not exactly a massive sample size out of 63m.

That said its clear to see the floating casual fanbase that terrestrial can draw


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

14/06/2008 Brook-Jones 5,000 (Setanta #7 ) :lol:

I was one of those lucky people :happy


----------



## The Chemist (Jun 14, 2013)

Football figures on sky sports 2 always less than sky sports 1. Why don't sky put boxing on sky sports 1 it get much better figures.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

The numbers aren't bad at all, given that the shows we're on Sky Sports 2. I think Sky would be pleased enough with them.


----------



## Hoshi (Aug 21, 2012)

Woodhouse/ Matthews not surprised that did poorly. Should have been an undercard bout at best!! Same goes for the show in Hull in November with an atrocious main event.

We want shows like Froch v Bute, Brook v Khan and Barker v Sturm on skysports to make people tune in.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

Hoshi said:


> Woodhouse/ Matthews not surprised that did poorly. Should have been an undercard bout at best!! Same goes for the show in Hull in November with an atrocious main event.
> 
> We want shows like Froch v Bute, Brook v Khan and Barker v Sturm on skysports to make people tune in.


Well said that man, you deserve a cookie.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

The fact that Hearn gave me shit for saying Burns doesn't do good numbers. These figures, if correct, validate that argument.

Fuck off Edward.


----------



## Canastota (Jul 12, 2013)

Pretty much par for the course for boxing on Sky for shows that don't involve a proper 'name' fighter. And at the mo the 'name' fighters are being geared back towards SBO anyway so as long as that model works with marquee fights every so often bringing in decent box office numbers Eddie, Adam and Barney will be happy. 

But the figures do show the importance of those fighters with mainstream publicity as even on a freeview channel some of those fights are generating no greater figgures than Sky outside of people like Khan and Harrison. Channel 5's figures are very good though and shows how people are still more likely to gravitate towards something if its on one of the old terrestrial slots even in this digital age.


----------



## The Chemist (Jun 14, 2013)

PaulieMc said:


> The fact that Hearn gave me shit for saying Burns doesn't do good numbers. These figures, if correct, validate that argument.
> 
> Fuck off Edward.


It did ok on Sky sports 2.


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

Interesting that Fat Mick's figures on ITV were pretty shit, relatively speaking, while he has done really well on Channel 5.


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2013)

Bill said:


> Proves Hearn isn't doing a good a job as his fangirls would lead you to believe.


How does it?


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2013)

PaulieMc said:


> The fact that Hearn gave me shit for saying Burns doesn't do good numbers. These figures, if correct, validate that argument.
> 
> Fuck off Edward.


135,000 is above average.


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2013)

Kieran said:


> Interesting that Fat Mick's figures on ITV were pretty shit, relatively speaking, while he has done really well on Channel 5.


Because he was on ITV2


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> Because he was on ITV2


That would explain it.


----------



## Macho_Grande (Jun 6, 2012)

What about people who Sky+?

I rarely watch fights live as I'm always busy. At best I watch them on delay so I can fast forward all the rubbish.

How are those viewers (if at all) recorded.


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2013)

Macho_Grande said:


> What about people who Sky+?
> 
> I rarely watch fights live as I'm always busy. At best I watch them on delay so I can fast forward all the rubbish.
> 
> How are those viewers (if at all) recorded.


I think it includes this.


----------



## murpet (Oct 24, 2013)

Although the barb claim thier viewing figues are accurate to around 2%

The statistical margin of error of viewing figures for:
- Niche/subscription only channels,
- Niche sports, (In comparison to your football / F1/ Cricket / Tennis's)
- Geographically disproportionate interest in shows (I.e Burns in Scotland, Framton in N.Ire, etc)

is actually a lot higher given the smaller sample rate that the figure is derived from.

Arguing over a few tens of thousands viewers up or down is meaningless given the margin of error in the original figure. 

....unless the figures came from Sky then I'll just be quiet...


----------



## Gary Barlow (Jun 6, 2012)

Bill said:


> Proves Hearn isn't doing a good a job as his fangirls would lead you to believe.


Actually proves the opposite Bill. Fact most of these shows are on SS2, yet matched old viewing figures on SS1 previous years shows the numbers are infact improving.

Factor infact FWP/Maloney/Hatton spent a few years murdering Boxing on Sky, the numbers are very good.

Still think PPV numbers are terrible why they never been released.


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2013)

Gary Barlow said:


> Actually proves the opposite Bill. Fact most of these shows are on SS2, yet matched old viewing figures on SS1 previous years shows the numbers are infact improving.
> 
> Factor infact FWP/Maloney/Hatton spend a few years murdering Boxig on Sky, the numbers are very good.


To much wishful thinking for Bill.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> can you copy and paste for those banned from ESB?


Link to log out of your banned account: http://www.boxingforum24.com/login....9659-5b43655e758bb74ba35f4757e60185f05ee54242


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

Gary Barlow said:


> Actually proves the opposite Bill. Fact most of these shows are on SS2, yet matched old viewing figures on SS1 previous years shows the numbers are infact improving.
> 
> Factor infact FWP/Maloney/Hatton spent a few years murdering Boxing on Sky, the numbers are very good.
> 
> Still think PPV numbers are terrible why they never been released.


I'm not too clued up about viewing figures admittedly, I didn't think there would be that big a difference between ss1 and ss2?


----------



## Gary Barlow (Jun 6, 2012)

Bill said:


> I'm not too clued up about viewing figures admittedly, I didn't think there would be that big a difference between ss1 and ss2?


It's weird, kind of like bbc1 & bbc2 everything does better viewers on bbc1, if you move a show between channels bbc2 always will do less. I think it's confirmation

1) The British are lazy
2) And retarded

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

Gary Barlow said:


> It's weird, kind of like bbc1 & bbc2 everything does better viewers on bbc1, if you move a show between channels bbc2 always will do less. I think it's confirmation
> 
> 1) The British are lazy
> 2) And retarded
> ...


:lol: Stretching for the remote is tiresome work it seems.


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

MrBiggerthan said:


> Channel 5 has decent figures. With the way TV is today there will no longer be 8 million plus tuning in for anything other than on an exceptional case- like two British HW 's fighting for a world title on terrestrial.
> *
> I also hope that if Fury gets to a world title stage he stays on channel 5 and does not move over to pay tv.*


I doubt that will happen. He will go where the most money is and rightly so.


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2013)

Wallet said:


> Link to log out of your banned account: http://www.boxingforum24.com/login....9659-5b43655e758bb74ba35f4757e60185f05ee54242


thanks man.


----------



## Sparky (Sep 21, 2013)

so what would good numbers be boxing i thought nearly 140,00 was OK not much less than Joshua who received far more press i build up, I always thougt Burns was signed for the fact he can sell a big numberof tickets, I have no evidence to back this next statement up but i always thought Boxing in the UK is more dicated by the amount of tickets a boxer can sell rather than TV money like the states where tickets dont really seem to matter because the TV is so much


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2013)

Sparky said:


> so what would good numbers be boxing i thought nearly 140,00 was OK not much less than Joshua who received far more press i build up, I always thougt Burns was signed for the fact he can sell a big numberof tickets, I have no evidence to back this next statement up but i always thought Boxing in the UK is more dicated by the amount of tickets a boxer can sell rather than TV money like the states where tickets dont really seem to matter because the TV is so much


50,000 - Shit
75,000 - Poor
100,000 - OK
125,000 - Good
150,000 - Very Good
175,000 - Great
200,000 - Excellent
250,000+ - Incredible


----------



## Primadonna Kool (Jun 14, 2012)

250,000 incredible.....:lol:


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> 50,000 - Shit
> 75,000 - Poor
> 100,000 - OK
> 125,000 - Good
> ...


How many does a prem league game get on sky as a comparison?


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

BoltonTerrier said:


> How many does a prem league game get on sky as a comparison?


Just had a quick look and it seems anywhere between 900k and 4million dependant on the game. I dont think those boxing figures are too bad in comparison


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2013)

BoltonTerrier said:


> How many does a prem league game get on sky as a comparison?


For the games like Stoke City, Fulhum etc they get between 1-2mil for the Man Utd, Spurs, Arsenal, Liverpool etc they get upwards of 3mil.

For Championship there getting between 500-1mil and for Madrid & Barca they get the same.


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2013)

October 26th - Brook v Senchenko 197,000 (Undercard on Sky Sports 3 got 44,000)


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

197,000 is fantastic.


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2013)

Jack said:


> 197,000 is fantastic.


ummmm



La Flama Blanca said:


> 50,000 - Shit
> 75,000 - Poor
> 100,000 - OK
> 125,000 - Good
> ...


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

Jack said:


> 197,000 is fantastic.


Jack do you ever tire of sucking off Eddie and everything Matchroom, is it true love or pure retardation? you are without doubt the biggest fuckwit on this forum and its a shame because you have the capability to be half intelligent.

Can I ask you a serious question?

Are you a gaylord? nothing wrong with that I night add, each to their own but I do get the impression that the only sexual experience you ever had with a bird, is when a seagull swooped down and tried to shag you, sadly it was a male seagull, I won't mention the fact you named the potential feathered rapist ''Eddie'' and that you long for the day he swoop's back down and rub his beak down your arsecrack... he's playing you, despite his boasts his beak is not a visa debit card.

Wake the fuck up.


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2013)

Bill said:


> Jack do you ever tire of sucking off Eddie and everything Matchroom, is it true love or pure retardation? you are without doubt the biggest fuckwit on this forum and its a shame because you have the capability to be half intelligent.
> 
> Can I ask you a serious question?
> 
> ...


you took the time to write this at 2:30am.....have a word.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Bill said:


> Jack do you ever tire of sucking off Eddie and everything Matchroom, is it true love or pure retardation? you are without doubt the biggest fuckwit on this forum and its a shame because you have the capability to be half intelligent.
> 
> Can I ask you a serious question?
> 
> ...


Am I wrong to say that they're good numbers?

I have no issue with criticising Hearn when he deserves it, as I have done in the past few days about the Froch undercard. The difference between me and you is that I praise and criticise all people in boxing when they deserve it, whereas you're stuck on a boring, repetitive crusade against Hearn for whatever reason.

You post in a manner which makes you seem desperate to be vindicated. You'd rather every show Hearn puts on to be wank, so you can say "I told you so" to all those who'd rather support boxing than be involved in childish, petty nonsense. It's bizarre how you absolutely refuse to give praise, yet are desperate to jump on anything negative. If thats the way you want to be, that's cool, but before throwing accusations of bias around, I think you should look closer to home.

I'll look forward to you crying about how Prizefighter is killing the sport when it does massive numbers next Thursday :good


----------



## moon (Jun 16, 2012)

surprised how low some of the HBO figures are considering the potential audience. What sort of figures does football get on sky? would be interesting to compare.


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2013)

moon said:


> surprised how low some of the HBO figures are considering the potential audience. What sort of figures does football get on sky? would be interesting to compare.


Big Prem games and champions league do close to 4million, smaller games between 1-2million. championship and la liga do between 500k and 1mil.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

La Flama Blanca said:


> you took the time to write this at 2:30am.....have a word.


Rob after your recent revelations your in no position to get cocky mate, remember that.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

Jack said:


> Am I wrong to say that they're good numbers?
> 
> I have no issue with criticising Hearn when he deserves it, as I have done in the past few days about the Froch undercard. The difference between me and you is that I praise and criticise all people in boxing when they deserve it, whereas you're stuck on a boring, repetitive crusade against Hearn for whatever reason.
> 
> ...


Bollocks am I biased, I treat all promoters with contempt because they are all arseholes, you look for excuses for Hearn and give him and his fighters a free pass 99% of the time.

Do you really want this upcoming PPV to do good numbers? Even though it will allow Hearn to put on more dross in future.


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2013)

Bill said:


> Bollocks am I biased, I treat all promoters with contempt because they are all arseholes, you look for excuses for Hearn and give him and his fighters a free pass 99% of the time.
> 
> Do you really want this upcoming PPV to do good numbers? Even though it will allow Hearn to put on more dross in future.


Bill.....you are biased. Just because you hate all other promoters, doesn't mean your opinion on Hearn is not clouded by a strange, largely unjustified hatred. Outside of PPV, you really cannot be critical of him.


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2013)

Bill said:


> Rob after your recent revelations your in no position to get cocky mate, remember that.


are you talking about a joke I made that got completely blown out of all proportion....which you even said yourself?


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

La Flama Blanca said:


> Bill.....you are biased. Just because you hate all other promoters, doesn't mean your opinion on Hearn is not clouded by a strange, largely unjustified hatred. Outside of PPV, you really cannot be critical of him.


I don't like his smugness Rob and the fact he tells whopping great big lies.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

La Flama Blanca said:


> are you talking about a joke I made that got completely blown out of all proportion....which you even said yourself?


:lol: I know you was joking but I still could take the piss, I choose not too.


----------



## Body shot (Aug 29, 2013)

Big premier league games do nowhere near four million. It's around the two million mark give or take a couple of hundred thousand.


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2013)

Bill said:


> I don't like his smugness Rob and the fact he tells whopping great big lies.


Hearn is the modern working class hero. The guy has come from nothing to work his way to the top. Thought you would respect that.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

La Flama Blanca said:


> Hearn is the modern working class hero. The guy has come from nothing to work his way to the top. Thought you would respect that.


:rofl Tough life growing up in daddy's mansion, the pastry chef picked on young Eddie.


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

La Flama Blanca said:


> Hearn is the modern working class hero. The guy has come from nothing to work his way to the top. Thought you would respect that.


What the actual fuck are you on about here, Rob?

Bill, I've had Jack on ignore an age. He seems a nice guy but his views are ridiculously one-eyed.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

Grant said:


> What the actual fuck are you on about here, Rob?
> 
> Bill, I've had Jack on ignore an age. He seems a nice guy but his views are ridiculously one-eyed.


I think he genuinely believes that Hearn is almost god like and is here to save us all and it clouds his judgement, it must have broke his heart when this PPV was announced.


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

La Flama Blanca said:


> Hearn is the modern working class hero. The guy has come from nothing to work his way to the top. Thought you would respect that.


:rofl Rob I don't mind Eddie, he is smug but he seems generally like a decent guy, I don't care if he had privileges in life others may not have, but he is no working class hero ffs.


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

Bill said:


> :rofl Tough life growing up in daddy's mansion, *the pastry chef picked on young Eddie*.


:lol:


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

Eddie "Working Class" Hearn embraces his working class roots.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

The house 'working class' Eddie grew up in situated in the mean green countryside of rural Essex.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

"I won't lie, it was tough. All the other kids got their trust funds at 18 and took a gap year. I didn't get mine until 21 and had to work, parking porsches at the Country Club. That taught me the value of money, and a good day's pay for four hours' work." - Eddie Hearn


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> "I won't lie, it was tough. All the other kids got their trust funds at 18 and took a gap year. I didn't get mine until 21 and had to work, parking porsches at the Country Club. That taught me the value of money, and a good day's pay for four hours' work." - Eddie Hearn


:lol:


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

Haha I just chocked on my Porridge reading this!


----------



## jonnyclash1 (Jul 26, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> "I won't lie, it was tough. All the other kids got their trust funds at 18 and took a gap year. I didn't get mine until 21 and had to work, parking porsches at the Country Club. That taught me the value of money, and a good day's pay for four hours' work." - Eddie Hearn


Fucking brilliant


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

:lol:


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> "I won't lie, it was tough. All the other kids got their trust funds at 18 and took a gap year. I didn't get mine until 21 and had to work, parking porsches at the Country Club. That taught me the value of money, and a good day's pay for four hours' work." - Eddie Hearn


:rofl


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

Stunkie said:


> Eddie "Working Class" Hearn embraces his working class roots.





Bill said:


> The house 'working class' Eddie grew up in situated in the mean green countryside of rural Essex.


Not the Bentley daddy!


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

For his 16th birthday his dad bought young Eddie a rolex, on my 16th birthday I was given a pack of durex, ''Count yourself lucky boy the old man said, we can't afford grandkids so cover up, now go boy, go and sow your working class oats''.


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

Eddie Hearn said:


> Haha I just chocked on my smoked salmon reading this!


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Body shot said:


> Big premier league games do nowhere near four million. It's around the two million mark give or take a couple of hundred thousand.


http://www.tribalfootball.com/articles/manchester-derby-attracts-sky-s-top-viewing-figures-3138931

Its the exception rather than the norm...


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Bill said:


> *Bollocks am I biased*, I treat all promoters with contempt because they are all arseholes, you look for excuses for Hearn and give him and his fighters a free pass 99% of the time.
> 
> Do you really want this upcoming PPV to do good numbers? Even though it will allow Hearn to put on more dross in future.


I think you know that's not true Bill, you only point out when he does things wrong. if he makes a good card you won't ever praise him.

You're just a negative bastard mate :lol:


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> "I won't lie, it was tough. All the other kids got their trust funds at 18 and took a gap year. I didn't get mine until 21 and had to work, parking porsches at the Country Club. That taught me the value of money, and a good day's pay for four hours' work." - Eddie Hearn


:lol:


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> I think you know that's not true Bill, you only point out when he does things wrong. if he makes a good card you won't ever praise him.
> 
> You're just a negative bastard mate :lol:


:lol: I don't think it is bias, it's more that Eddies bad points outweigh the good, I think he treats boxing fans like mugs and he caters for part time dickheads, its hard to give him praise for anything knowing he is disrespecting me on a daily basis, I'm definitely a negative bastard though,

Tbf to Hearn if he wasn't a promoter I'd actually quite like him despite his smugness, he reminds me of a richer version of Rob for some reason, maybe its the hairstyle, I don't know?


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Bill said:


> :lol: I don't think it is bias, it's more that Eddies bad points outweigh the good, I think he treats boxing fans like mugs and he caters for part time dickheads, its hard to give him praise for anything knowing he is disrespecting me on a daily basis, I'm definitely a negative bastard though,
> 
> Tbf to Hearn if he wasn't a promoter I'd actually quite like him despite his smugness,* he reminds me of a richer version of Rob for some reason, maybe its the hairstyle, I don't know?*


:lol: :yep

Fair enough.


----------



## Canastota (Jul 12, 2013)

People taking easy shots at Edward need to take a step back and remember he suffered hard times like a lot of other people. Especially when he was made to play "rugger" at posh school when he didn't really want to.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Bill said:


> Bollocks am I biased, I treat all promoters with contempt because they are all arseholes, you look for excuses for Hearn and give him and his fighters a free pass 99% of the time.


That's obviously a lie. If it was true, you'd be posting about the weak shows put on by Hennessy, yet you aren't whereas if Hearn puts on a show which isn't great, but still a lot better than the shite put out by Hennessy, you'll cry like a girl about it for months. You complain about Hearn putting on a weak PPV, yet you have nothing to say about the McDonnell/Ceja show or the others on Primetime, which have all been a lot weaker than Froch/Groves will be. You jump on Hearn for his lies, yet you say nothing about fucking Frank Warren, who makes Don King look like an honest man. It's pathetic.



La Flama Blanca said:


> Outside of PPV, you really cannot be critical of him.


This is pretty much the stance I have too. I do think PPV has a place in British boxing but excusing that for the sake of argument, the quality of shows Hearn is putting on is higher than what the other promoters are doing or did do when on Sky. He treats the fighters with respect and British boxing is growing in popularity. What isn't there to like about what Hearn is doing? There are much bigger problems within British boxing than Hearn, so why anyone would spend 95% of their time whinging like little girls, as Bill, Paulie etc. do, is beyond me.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

He still hasn't quite over the time he fell off his pony while playing Polo, the cruel bastard went back later that night and cracked the pony's bollocks with his mallet.


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2013)

You guys need to learn when somebody is winding you up.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

Jack said:


> That's obviously a lie. If it was true, you'd be posting about the weak shows put on by Hennessy, yet you aren't whereas if Hearn puts on a show which isn't great, but still a lot better than the shite put out by Hennessy, you'll cry like a girl about it for months. You complain about Hearn putting on a weak PPV, yet you have nothing to say about the McDonnell/Ceja show or the others on Primetime, which have all been a lot weaker than Froch/Groves will be. You jump on Hearn for his lies, yet you say nothing about fucking Frank Warren, who makes Don King look like an honest man. It's pathetic.
> 
> This is pretty much the stance I have too. I do think PPV has a place in British boxing but excusing that for the sake of argument, the quality of shows Hearn is putting on is higher than what the other promoters are doing or did do when on Sky. He treats the fighters with respect and British boxing is growing in popularity. What isn't there to like about what Hearn is doing? There are much bigger problems within British boxing than Hearn, so why anyone would spend 95% of their time whinging like little girls, as Bill, Paulie etc. do, is beyond me.


Franks been keeping quite lately, you must have a very short memory, it wasn't long ago he was getting pelters from me, the whole announcing unsigned fights business was atrocious and I said as much, Frank deserved stick then just like Hearn deserves stick now,

Now pipe down.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Bill said:


> Franks been keeping quite lately, you must have a very short memory, it wasn't long ago he was getting pelters from me, the whole announcing unsigned fights business was atrocious and I said as much, Frank deserved stick then just like Hearn deserves stick now,
> 
> Now pipe down.


No, I remember your hypocrisy well. You might have posted "Frank is being a dick for announcing fights and not offering refunds but Hearn is a prick for not offering all those fans free VIP seats and a blowjob", or whatever. You're the most biased poster on this forum, by quite a long way. You had a fucking breakdown and asked to be banned because not enough people were criticising Hearn :lol: It's laughable, really.

You have no valid points. Everything you post is shite and you know it is, which is why you're incapable of winning a debate on any issue relating Hearn. You have a weird obsession with him.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

Jack said:


> No, I remember your hypocrisy well. You might have posted "Frank is being a dick for announcing fights and not offering refunds but Hearn is a prick for not offering all those fans free VIP seats and a blowjob", or whatever. You're the most biased poster on this forum, by quite a long way. You had a fucking breakdown and asked to be banned because not enough people were criticising Hearn :lol: It's laughable, really.
> 
> You have no valid points. Everything you post is shite and you know it is, which is why you're incapable of winning a debate on any issue relating Hearn. You have a weird obsession with him.


:rofl


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Jack said:


> No, I remember your hypocrisy well. You might have posted "Frank is being a dick for announcing fights and not offering refunds but Hearn is a prick for not offering all those fans free VIP seats and a blowjob", or whatever. You're the most biased poster on this forum, by quite a long way. You had a fucking breakdown and asked to be banned because not enough people were criticising Hearn :lol: It's laughable, really.
> 
> You have no valid points. Everything you post is shite and you know it is, which is why you're incapable of winning a debate on any issue relating Hearn. You have a weird obsession with him.


He's the most biased poster on this forum? Says you?! :lol:

@*Bill* has pretty much directed his infamous wrath at everyone at various stages. You on the other hand won't hear a word against Hearn or Sky on any topic of conversation. Anyone so much as say that Eddie's farts stink then you kick off and ride to the rescue like to white knight on a horse.

Hearn has pulled a lot of shit the last few months in the opinions of fans who post on here. Tapping up other people's fighters, bullshitting-fans and trying to force PPV on us when it isn't needed, we feel he's done all of this. He deserves the vast majority of stick he's getting on here and so do other promoters when they pull the same sort of shit.

I don't think Eddie Hearn cares about a few dozen of us slating him on a forum like this or on twitter at the end of the day though, he probably goes home to a big mansion of a night and doesn't lose a wink of sleep. He doesn't need people like you protecting his name left, right and centre. Take his cock out your mouth or just fuck off.


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2013)

all you guys like @Bill complain about PPV all day but don't add anything to genuine boxing conversations.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

La Flama Blanca said:


> all you guys like @Bill complain about PPV all day but don't add anything to genuine boxing conversations.


There's nothing really of interest at the moment and not to blow my own trumpet but I know enough to hold my own, you know that anyway.


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2013)

Bill said:


> There's nothing really of interest at the moment and not to blow my own trumpet but I know enough to hold my own, you know that anyway.


Genuinely no I don't. I don't remember you contributing anything to this forum other than moaning about Eddie Hearn.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

La Flama Blanca said:


> Genuinely no I don't. I don't remember you contributing anything to this forum other than moaning about Eddie Hearn.


Well your thick as shit then.


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2013)

Bill said:


> Well your thick as shit then.


Can you post a link to a thread your start in the last 3 months?
Can you post a link to a thread you have been heavily involved in that was not PPV/Hearn related?


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

La Flama Blanca said:


> Can you post a link to a thread your start in the last 3 months?
> Can you post a link to a thread you have been heavily involved in that was not PPV/Hearn related?


I haven't started any threads, like many on here.

http://checkhookboxing.com/showthread.php?24398-Eubank-benn-and-Watson
http://checkhookboxing.com/showthread.php?24475-Matchroom-Hull-Show-Golovkin-Stevens-RBR
http://checkhookboxing.com/showthre...ritish-fighter-to-challenge-for-a-world-title

Want any more?


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2013)

Bill said:


> I haven't started any threads, like many on here.
> 
> http://checkhookboxing.com/showthread.php?24398-Eubank-benn-and-Watson
> http://checkhookboxing.com/showthread.php?24475-Matchroom-Hull-Show-Golovkin-Stevens-RBR
> ...


yes


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

La Flama Blanca said:


> yes


Tough shit, I got better things to do.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

Rob you gone silent mush?


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2013)

Bill said:


> Rob you gone silent mush?


I didnt know I was supposed to reply.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

La Flama Blanca said:


> I didnt know I was supposed to reply.


Well you was trying to rip the piss out of me, maybe saying I haven't a clue about boxing, I only speak bad of Hearn and am a clueless nimrod? Was you wrong?


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2013)

November 2nd - Luke Campbell Hull Show - 127,000


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

La Flama Blanca said:


> November 2nd - Luke Campbell Hull Show - 127,000


Not bad at all considering it was a smaller type of show on SS2 and it was 3rd best viewed event on SS2 that week


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Any reason Box Nation is not on the BARB site?


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2013)

BoltonTerrier said:


> Any reason Box Nation is not on the BARB site?


Really not sure. Would be nice to know.


----------



## malt vinegar (Jun 5, 2013)

will maybe find out boxnation viewing figures if they do sell shares or whatever


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2013)

November 16th - DeGale v David - 750,000
November 30th - Bellew v Stevenson - 28,000 (From Canada)

Groves v Froch replay got over 75k on two occasions.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2014)

Barker v Sturm did 107,000 & the London show did 100,000


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Rob said:


> Barker v Sturm did 107,000 & the London show did 100,000


Considering there is the 'less shows,more quality' ideal since matchroom had sole control.

are these figures good enough?


----------



## The Chemist (Jun 14, 2013)

With these figures makes wonder how there 100k subscribers for boxnation if sky includes casuals!


----------



## Gary Barlow (Jun 6, 2012)

The Chemist said:


> With these figures makes wonder how there 100k subscribers for boxnation if sky includes casuals!


Do you believe that ? Boxing is a shit ratings sport for any channel, bar when a huge fight once or twice a year. I laughed at Barker viewers, just over 100k for world title, just shows how boring barker was to casuals.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

I think it's quite alarming how fast viewing figures have dropped since the early 2000s,considering I believe the quality and fights are still out there.

Are we saying it's now good to have 100k and very good to get 200k because warren was attracting 400k on sky a few years ago.and getting 6 million on ITV for khan and Harrison.

There is so much competiton but these are disappointing figures I'm sure.


----------



## Gary Barlow (Jun 6, 2012)

One to watch said:


> I think it's quite alarming how fast viewing figures have dropped since the early 2000s,considering I believe the quality and fights are still out there.
> 
> Are we saying it's now good to have 100k and very good to get 200k because warren was attracting 400k on sky a few years ago.and getting 6 million on ITV for khan and Harrison.
> 
> There is so much competiton but these are disappointing figures I'm sure.


Boxing is a very boring sport, that peaks when likes of froch vs groves come along, too many fighters now have 5/6 warm up fights before a big ne thats after they build up a 20-0 record.

It's boring, the casuals have no interest. put froch vs groves on sky sports it will do 2 million. can you blame casuals for tuning into only the big events. i can't.

boxing is a niche sport now


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Gary Barlow said:


> Boxing is a very boring sport, that peaks when likes of froch vs groves come along, too many fighters now have 5/6 warm up fights before a big ne thats after they build up a 20-0 record.
> 
> It's boring, the casuals have no interest. put froch vs groves on sky sports it will do 2 million. can you blame casuals for tuning into only the big events. i can't.
> 
> boxing is a niche sport now


Well I don't think boxing is boring but Unfortunately you are right.

We have prospect v journeyman,tune ups,learning fights and mismatches galore.

I think boxing is still a great attraction when it's at it's best.as you say froch-groves would do well anywhere really.so it's up to the promoters and tv networks to make sure the shows are good.if they are then the figures will slowly but surely rise.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2014)

One to watch said:


> Considering there is the 'less shows,more quality' ideal since matchroom had sole control.
> 
> are these figures good enough?


you were probably looking at less than 50% of shows breaking the 100l barrier in the pre Matchroom exclusive days. So there has been an improvement.


----------



## Jdempsey85 (Jan 6, 2013)

Hagler vs Hearns 370 million viewers

Hagler vs Leonard 400 million viewers


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2014)

February 1st - Cardiff Selby v Munroe/Joshua - 106,000 (Undercard of SS3 got 24,000)
February 22nd - Hull Coyle v Brizella/Campbell - 88,000 (replay did 40,000 on Sunday)


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

Degale got 759,000.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2014)

smoggy7188 said:


> Degale got 759,000.


where you see that mate?


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

Rob said:


> where you see that mate?


http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/tv/news/a554875/the-voice-uk-pulls-in-695-million-for-battle-rounds.html


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2014)

smoggy7188 said:


> http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/tv/news/a554875/the-voice-uk-pulls-in-695-million-for-battle-rounds.html


thanks mate.


----------



## The Chemist (Jun 14, 2013)

smoggy7188 said:


> Degale got 759,000.


That the lowest 5 show yet!


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

The Chemist said:


> That the lowest 5 show yet!


its more than degale/davis


----------



## The Chemist (Jun 14, 2013)

smoggy7188 said:


> its more than degale/davis


How did that do? They were getting million plus a show!


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2014)

smoggy7188 said:


> its more than degale/davis


by 9000 people!


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

The Chemist said:


> How did that do? They were getting million plus a show!


James DeGale vs. Hadillah Mohoumadi - 1.15 million viewers (no. 9 in the top 30)

James DeGale vs. Fulgencio Zuniga - 970k viewers (no. 22 in the top 30)

James DeGale vs. Stjepan Bozic - 890k viewers (no. 20 in the top 30)

James DeGale vs. Dyah Davis - No figures found (figures can be estimated at anything below 800k)

**

Kid Galahad vs. Jason Booth - 1.15 million viewers (no. 21 in the top 30)

Kid Galahad vs. Josh Wale - 880k viewers (no. 25 in the top 30)

Kid Galahad vs. Jazza Dickens - 880k viewers (no. 22 in the top 30)


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2014)

smoggy7188 said:


> James DeGale vs. Hadillah Mohoumadi - 1.15 million viewers (no. 9 in the top 30)
> 
> James DeGale vs. Fulgencio Zuniga - 970k viewers (no. 22 in the top 30)
> 
> ...


DeGale v Davis got 750k. Somebody from BARB confirmed that to me.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2014)

March 1st - Glagsow Burns v Crawford/Joshua - 153,000


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

The James degale effect.

Effectively turning off viewers every time he boxes on channel 5.

Seriously I think hughie fury might get more viewers if he headlined v moderate opposition.


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Rob said:


> March 1st - Glagsow Burns v Crawford/Joshua - 153,000


Is this a dissapointing figure?


----------



## bruthead (Jun 20, 2013)

To be fair to DeGale weren't there cards on Sky and BoxNation the same time as his fight?


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2014)

Smooth said:


> Is this a dissapointing figure?


No its pretty good. Anyhthing above 100k is good.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2014)

bruthead said:


> To be fair to DeGale weren't there cards on Sky and BoxNation the same time as his fight?


yes and he still got 350,000 more than the UFC show a week later.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

McDonnell-Ceja - 17


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Danny said:


> McDonnell-Ceja - 17


:lol:


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2014)

Smooth said:


> Is this a dissapointing figure?


50,000 - Disapointing
50,000-75,000 - Poor
75,000-100,000 - Average
100,000-125,000 - OK
125,000-150,000 - Good
150,000-175,000 - Great
175,000-200,000 - Excellent
200,000+ - Fantastic


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Rob said:


> 50,000 - Disapointing
> 50,000-75,000 - Poor
> 75,000-100,000 - Average
> 100,000-125,000 - OK
> ...


Cheers.


----------



## Jackukboxing (Aug 13, 2013)

Burns figures look poor to me. Not much else going on that night, world title fight and Olympic champion Joshua on the bill. Should be doing bigger numbers than those


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2014)

Jackukboxing said:


> Burns figures look poor to me. Not much else going on that night, world title fight and Olympic champion Joshua on the bill. Should be doing bigger numbers than those


Compared to what?


----------



## Wickio (Jun 3, 2012)

Rob said:


> 50,000 - Disapointing
> 50,000-75,000 - Poor
> 75,000-100,000 - Average
> 100,000-125,000 - OK
> ...


You can't help but make rankings, can you? :lol:


----------



## The Chemist (Jun 14, 2013)

Wickio said:


> You can't help but make rankings, can you? :lol:


To be fair they are a reasonable assessment for tv figures


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Danny said:


> McDonnell-Ceja - 17


:yep


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Rob said:


> 50,000 - Disapointing
> 50,000-75,000 - Poor
> 75,000-100,000 - Average
> 100,000-125,000 - OK
> ...


Is fantastic better than excellent. :huh


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2014)

Wickio said:


> You can't help but make rankings, can you? :lol:


You cant help being a twat.


----------



## Wickio (Jun 3, 2012)

Rob said:


> You cant help being a twat.


Easy now, Rob.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

:lol:


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2014)

*Sky Sports*
March 15th - Liverpool, Bellew v Brudov/Mitchell/Brook/Fielding - 115,000

*Channel 5*
March 15th - Ajisafe v Francis - 680,000


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Ajisafe-Francis deserved more viewers, but understandable numbers. 

Hopefully the final of that tournament can draw in figures in the region of 1m.


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2014)

dkos said:


> Ajisafe-Francis deserved more viewers, but understandable numbers.
> 
> Hopefully the final of that tournament can draw in figures in the region of 1m.


Would be interesting to see if viewing figures get progressively better as the tournament goes on?

Channel 5 boxing viewing figures have been on a gradual decline ever since they got into the sport.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Rob said:


> Would be interesting to see if viewing figures get progressively better as the tournament goes on?
> 
> Channel 5 boxing viewing figures have been on a gradual decline ever since they got into the sport.


Yeah a real shame,but understandable.

Ajisafe-Francis wasn't exactly can't miss tv before the event.


----------



## HeavyT (Mar 25, 2013)

That's not bad numbers I suppose - 5 could definitely do a bit more promotion of the boxing though.


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2014)

Galhads fight only did 660,000. Channel 5 figures continue to decline.


----------



## Gary Barlow (Jun 6, 2012)

Alot of deluded fighters & promoters overrate many fighters in terms of viewing pulling power. Biggest draw in UK Boxing is

David Haye>Khan>Fury>Froch>Price Likes of Brook, Bellew, Burns, Quigg no one cares for, only one that pulls in viewers coming through are Joshua/Hughie Fury

I think Hearn is only promoter who grasps onto the fact of what pulls viewers in and skill is second to having a personality/public profile. Likes of Brook, Quigg, Campbell will never ever be PPV draws, they have personality of a turd. The uk scene is very poor so these numbers don't suprise me, but the world scene is even worse. Mayweather, Klitschko, Pacman & Bute(way before Froch fight) are only big draws.

Boxing is void of persnality and entertainment outside ring to capture wider public.


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2014)

Gary Barlow said:


> Alot of deluded fighters & promoters overrate many fighters in terms of viewing pulling power. Biggest draw in UK Boxing is
> 
> David Haye>Khan>Fury>Froch>Price Likes of Brook, Bellew, Burns, Quigg no one cares for, only one that pulls in viewers coming through are Joshua/Hughie Fury
> 
> ...


What are you basing this on? Certainly not the figures in the OP which show that Brook, Campebll and Bellew all seem to draw in more viewing figures than most.


----------



## Gary Barlow (Jun 6, 2012)

Rob said:


> What are you basing this on? Certainly not the figures in the OP which show that Brook, Campebll and Bellew all seem to draw in more viewing figures than most.


Just 3/4 years of knowing what draws in interest "online", difference audience you might add, but i disagree. The big TV pullers are the same online. Tyson/Hughie Fury vs Anthony Joshua is biggest future PPV fight out there by a mile, that is a Froch vs Groves 2 type seller if they build them right over next 12 months. Both camps know it.


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2014)

Gary Barlow said:


> Just 3/4 years of knowing what draws in interest "online", difference audience you might add, but i disagree. The big TV pullers are the same online. Tyson/Hughie Fury vs Anthony Joshua is biggest future PPV fight out there by a mile, that is a Froch vs Groves 2 type seller if they build them right over next 12 months. Both camps know it.


Lol ok then mate.


----------



## Gary Barlow (Jun 6, 2012)

Rob said:


> Lol ok then mate.


You can LOL, but half the UK fighters are not even aired in America when they are they on WealthTV which is limited access. These fighters profiles are built from online, and vice versa. Which is why when Bute came to the UK he was known. Frankie Gavin couldn't fill a shed in America, but David Price with numerous losses could.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2014)

Gary Barlow said:


> You can LOL, but half the UK fighters are not even aired in America when they are they on WealthTV which is limited access. These fighters profiles are built from online, and vice versa. Which is why when Bute came to the UK he was known. Frankie Gavin couldn't fill a shed in America, but David Price with numerous losses could.


and?


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2014)

Prizefighter did 110k


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2014)

April 19th - Manchester, Quigg & Crolla v Murray - 96,000

quite disappointing for such a great card, although it was the 3rd highest rated show on Sky Sports 2 that week.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Rob said:


> Prizefighter did 110k





Rob said:


> April 19th - Manchester, Quigg & Crolla v Murray - 96,000


:-(


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2014)

Wallet said:


> :-(


On thing to factor in is that PF was on Sky Sports 1 and was like 20 something in the ratings that week, Manchester card as on Sky Sports 2 and was the 3rd highest rated show on the channel for that week.


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

Rob said:


> April 19th - Manchester, Quigg & Crolla v Murray - 96,000
> 
> quite disappointing for such a great card.


Shocking that.


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2014)

Noonaldinho said:


> Shocking that.


was the 3rd highest rated show on Sky Sports 2 that week.


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

Rob said:


> was the 3rd highest rated show on Sky Sports 2 that week.


And?

Compare this to the rest of the seasons figures and think of the quality of the card.

September 7th - Glasgow, Burns v Beltran - 136,000
September 23rd - Liverpool, Matthes v Woodhouse - 85,000
October 6th - London, Joshua Pro Debut/Quigg v Salinas - 146,000
October 26th - Sheffield, Brook v Senchenko 197,000 (Undercard on SS3 got 44,000)
November 2nd - Hull, Campbell & Coyle - 127,000
December 7th - Germany, Barker v Sturm - 140,000
December 14th - London, Purdy v Bundu/Mitchell v El Ouazghari - 110,000(Undercard of Sky Sports 3 got 69,000)
February 1st - Cardiff, Selby v Munroe/Joshua - 106,000 (Undercard of SS3 got 24,000)
February 22nd - Hull, Coyle v Brizella/Campbell - 98,000 
March 1st - Glagsow, Burns v Crawford/Joshua - 153,000
March 15th - Liverpool, Bellew v Burden/Mitchell/Brook/Fielding - 115,000
April 5th - London, Prizefighter & Ryder - 110,000
April 19th - Manchester, Quigg & Crolla v Murray - 96,000


----------



## Duffy (Jun 13, 2013)

Absolute crap viewing figures. C5 is destroying Sky and most people can't even get the channel without sticking a coat hanger into the back of their telly.


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2014)

Noonaldinho said:


> And?
> 
> Compare this to the rest of the seasons figures and think of the quality of the card.
> 
> ...


Yeh, although the ones in bold are the SS2 cards. You can see a difference.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Poor numbers for Murray vs Crolla that if true, it was one the strongest card's Matchroom's put on recently. Didn't think Burns drew good numbers like that, can't believe Brook got near 200k though, Christ.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

That is hugely dissapointing @Rob there is no way to spin that.

It was a great card which is all I'm really concerned about,but hearns commitment to less dates was 'less is more'.as in bigger shows and more viewers.

It's not matchrooms fault as far as I can see,but the swooning posts about Eddie and how he is targeting the casual audience and changing the demographic for boxing in this country looks like bollocks quite frankly.

He has a massive PPV show coming up that is breaking records,so it's fair to say that Hearn is delivering,but what if froch wasn't around,what if he retires? Are groves and degale really going to attract 80,000 to wembley?


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2014)

PaulieMc said:


> Poor numbers for Murray vs Crolla that if true, it was one the strongest card's Matchroom's put on recently. Didn't think Burns drew good numbers like that, can't believe Brook got near 200k though, Christ.


Brook & Bellew are really popular. They generally get high figures.

Brooks fight with Hatton broke the Sky Sports record for boxing, although Froch v Bute has beaten it since.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Rob said:


> Yeh, although the ones in bold are the SS2 cards. You can see a difference.


Interesting, cheers Rob. I really don't get why there would be a significant difference. Shows how lazy people are I guess


----------



## Jackukboxing (Aug 13, 2013)

Shows how much of a draw the Olympians are already though. Brook does massive numbers all things considered. Hearn will have him ppv asap especially if he can win a title


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Rob said:


> Yeh, although the ones in bold are the SS2 cards. You can see a difference.


So why was it on that channel then.

It obviously wasn't considered good enough for sky sports 1,or it clashed with something more popular,in which case maybe the date chosen wasn't great.


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

Rob said:


> Yeh, although the ones in bold are the SS2 cards. You can see a difference.


Any idea what was on SS1 at the time? Suppose that would have had an impact


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

How the fuck is brook getting those rankings


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2014)

One to watch said:


> That is hugely dissapointing @Rob there is no way to spin that.
> 
> It was a great card which is all I'm really concerned about,but hearns commitment to less dates was 'less is more'.as in bigger shows and more viewers.
> 
> ...


Its was the 3rd highest rated show on Sky Sports 2. Thats not spin, its fact. 96,000 isn't great but Sky will still be happy.

The viewing figures have gone up. Maybe 50% of shows would break the 100k mark before the exclusive deal. Now its closer to 90%. All of the shows this year have been arena shows that sold well.


----------



## The Chemist (Jun 14, 2013)

Quigg not a draw also Easter Saturday how did compare to bellew the previous Easter. If sky getting that figures how msny do you think are watching boxnation? Boxing only gets good viewing figures when big names fighting. Channel 5 figures will always be higher!


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2014)

Scorpio78 said:


> How the fuck is brook getting those rankings


ratings?

I think Brook has a lot of crossover with 20-30 year old males. He looks like them and dresses like them, or at least looks and dresses how they wish they did. His style is fun to watch. His fights are fun. Has the rivalry with Khan. Has a big city behind him etc.


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2014)

The Chemist said:


> Quigg not a draw also Easter Saturday how did compare to bellew the previous Easter. If sky getting that figures how msny do you think are watching boxnation? Boxing only gets good viewing figures when big names fighting. Channel 5 figures will always be higher!


March 30th - Liverpool, Bellew v Chilemba - 178,000

Smashed it!


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

The Chemist said:


> Quigg not a draw also Easter Saturday how did compare to bellew the previous Easter. If sky getting that figures how msny do you think are watching boxnation? Boxing only gets good viewing figures when big names fighting. Channel 5 figures will always be higher!


Nobody is taking about boxnation.

We are talking about sky,don't get defensive.of course sky get more,it's pretty bad if sky are happy they get more than a 'niche subscription channel'.

As for the arguments about big name fighters,if you look at some of maloneys commenwealth title fights in a leisure centre they will have over 100,000.if sky didn't have box office for boxing,then it would be for the chop.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Rob said:


> Its was the 3rd highest rated show on Sky Sports 2. Thats not spin, its fact. 96,000 isn't great but Sky will still be happy.
> 
> The viewing figures have gone up. Maybe 50% of shows would break the 100k mark before the exclusive deal. Now its closer to 90%. All of the shows this year have been arena shows that sold well.


How do you know 'sky will be happy'

Honestly?

Because that's privvy information that even matchroom don't probaly know for sure.so I'm pretty sure you don't.


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2014)

One to watch said:


> How do you know 'sky will be happy'
> 
> Honestly?
> 
> Because that's privvy information that even matchroom don't probaly know for sure.so I'm pretty sure you don't.


Ed Robinson told me. Was speaking to him about it this morning.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Rob said:


> Ed Robinson told me. Was speaking to him about it this morning.


But how does he know?


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

Rob said:


> Ed Robinson told me. Was speaking to him about it this morning.


:rofl


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2014)

One to watch said:


> But how does he know?


I think you need to log off for today mate. You are having a nightmare.


----------



## Gary Barlow (Jun 6, 2012)

Poor numbers are down to the Guru no longer promoting boxing, expect a huge drop in general :deal


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

Gary Barlow said:


> Poor numbers are down to the Guru no longer promoting boxing, expect a huge drop in general :deal


Good to see you back :good


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

The viewing figures could be better,but I would expect that overall that Barney Francis will fairly happy with his decision to put all his eggs in the Matchroom basket.Firstly he hasn`t got the hassle of the likes of Maloney and others all taking up his time about dates and fights when he can farm that out to Smith deal with and Hearn to provide the content.I expect the guy was getting phone calls about Chris Edwards next fight in a leisure centre when he has far more important matters to deal with.The look of the shows in decent arenas and the reception the shows are getting is positive.The big thing for Sky is also the couple of ppvs they do,should be well received and get good numbers.They gave Hearn the extension which proved they were fairly satisfied with what Hearn is doing(but not estatic or they would of given him the more dates that he wanted) but he will need to go much further and get better ratings if he wants more dates in the future.


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2014)

One to watch said:


> Nobody is taking about boxnation.
> 
> We are talking about sky,don't get defensive.of course sky get more,it's pretty bad if sky are happy they get more than a 'niche subscription channel'.
> 
> As for the arguments about big name fighters,if you look at some of maloneys commenwealth title fights in a leisure centre they will have over 100,000.if sky didn't have box office for boxing,then it would be for the chop.


Computer says no.

*Figures from Sky for 2010*

04/06 Hall-Napa - 90,000 
*25/06 Fury-McDermott II - 118,000 *
02/07 McDonnell-Bracco - 66,000 
23/07 Hall-Power - 89,000

*Figures from Sky in 2011*

*22/01/2011 Jamie McDonnell-Stephane Jamoye - 124,000 *
05/02/2011 Jason Booth-Jamie Arthur - Did not make Top 10 (10# SKY SPORTS NEWS AT SEVEN 92,000)
09/04/2011 Stuart Hall-John Donnelly - 46,000 (SS3 #6 ) Frank Maloney
28/05/2011 Jamie McDonnell-Nick Otieno - 83,000 (SS2 #9 ) Frank Maloney
05/09/2011 McDonnell-Hall - Did not make Top 10 - (SS1 #1 0 - 94,000 GOALS ON SUNDAY)
24/09/2011 Sykes-Buckland - 86,000 (SS2 #8 )
*03/12/2011 - Arron-Rose - 126,000 (SS1 #1 0)*


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

Gary Barlow said:


> Poor numbers are down to the Guru no longer promoting boxing, expect a huge drop in general :deal


Welcome back


----------



## Gary Barlow (Jun 6, 2012)

Rob said:


> Computer says no.
> 
> *Figures from Sky for 2010*
> 
> ...


All your figures show is infact whilst the quality in product from Matchroom is true, the actual viewer numbers don't reflect it. Im not sure why you defending the numbers, they are neither bad or good, they are what the past has shown in general, the odd card does abit better but not a huge jump.

I do agree Sky will be happy with the numbers, but more so cause they see improvements in the cards not that Matchroom is doubling viewers.

As someone else said though if a quality card like that draws in less than 100k, how does Boxnation draw in viewers even 50% of that. Boxing is a niche Sport, has been for last 4/5 years.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Rob said:


> I think you need to log off for today mate. You are having a nightmare.


My point is rob that ed Robinson is not the final word on everything in the boxing world.

His paymasters know if they are happy or not,he is just an employee.


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2014)

Gary Barlow said:


> All your figures show is infact whilst the quality in product from Matchroom is true, the actual viewer numbers don't reflect it. Im not sure why you defending the numbers, they are neither bad or good, they are what the past has shown in general, the odd card does abit better but not a huge jump.
> 
> I do agree Sky will be happy with the numbers, but more so cause they see improvements in the cards not that Matchroom is doubling viewers.
> 
> As someone else said though if a quality card like that draws in less than 100k, how does Boxnation draw in viewers even 50% of that. Boxing is a niche Sport, has been for last 4/5 years.


The viewing figures have gone up though on average. To the point where anything beloew 100k is seen as a disappointment, whereas before anything over 100k was fantastic.


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2014)

One to watch said:


> My point is rob that ed Robinson is not the final word on everything in the boxing world.
> 
> His paymasters know if they are happy or not,he is just an employee.


Just log off mate.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Rob said:


> Just log off mate.


Jog on.

Go and kiss ed robinsons ass.


----------



## Gary Barlow (Jun 6, 2012)

Rob said:


> The viewing figures have gone up though on average. To the point where anything beloew 100k is seen as a disappointment, whereas before anything over 100k was fantastic.


But the number of cards has dropped also. Im not saying the Boxing is not better, im not saying the production is not better everything is 100% better under Matchroom, but the numbers are not reflecting that. Frankly they won't ever, this is why he should lose the casual interest comment, that only really counts with PPV fights, you need casuals to make it sell. He should carry on focusing on good fighters fight fans want, that will increase casuals very slowly but it will take years imo to get it back to how it was not months.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Noonaldinho said:


> Any idea what was on SS1 at the time? Suppose that would have had an impact


Chelsea-Sunderland.


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2014)

Gary Barlow said:


> But the number of cards has dropped also. Im not saying the Boxing is not better, im not saying the production is not better everything is 100% better under Matchroom, but the numbers are not reflecting that. Frankly they won't ever, this is why he should lose the casual interest comment, that only really counts with PPV fights, you need casuals to make it sell. He should carry on focusing on good fighters fight fans want, that will increase casuals very slowly but it will take years imo to get it back to how it was not months.


The number are reflecting it though.

Who were the 75,000 people that watched Bellew, Burns & Brook etc and didn't watch the rest? Casuals.

Agree with your last point, think thats what they are doing.


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2014)

Danny said:


> Chelsea-Sunderland.


replay though right?


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

Danny said:


> Chelsea-Sunderland.


That would have finished by 7:30pm


----------



## The Chemist (Jun 14, 2013)

One to watch said:


> Nobody is taking about boxnation.
> 
> We are talking about sky,don't get defensive.of course sky get more,it's pretty bad if sky are happy they get more than a 'niche subscription channel'.
> 
> As for the arguments about big name fighters,if you look at some of maloneys commenwealth title fights in a leisure centre they will have over 100,000.if sky didn't have box office for boxing,then it would be for the chop.


I saying perhaps there not market for boxing if this is all a bill without star name is getting!


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2014)

Rob said:


> Computer says no.
> 
> *Figures from Sky for 2010*
> 
> ...


I notice you have avoided this @One to watch

??


----------



## The Chemist (Jun 14, 2013)

Frampton bills did not do well either on sky can't see how quigg v frampton will happen don't appear to be casual interest in it!


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Rob said:


> I notice you have avoided this @One to watch
> 
> ??


These stats are damning.

Prince Arron-Brian rose did 30,000 more viewers than Murray/crolla,quigg/munyai (a world title fight no less),Warrington/Munroe plus Callum smith,Sam egginton etc

That's not good.matchrooms expenditure on that show compared to Maloney/woods on theirs.


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2014)

One to watch said:


> These stats are damning.
> 
> Prince Arron-Brian rose did 30,000 more viewers than Murray/crolla,quigg/munyai (a world title fight no less),Warrington/Munroe plus Callum smith,Sam egginton etc
> 
> That's not good.matchrooms expenditure on that show compared to Maloney/woods on theirs.


lol.....your are fucking hilarious mate.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Rob said:


> lol.....your are fucking hilarious mate.


Yeah good comeback mate.


----------



## The Chemist (Jun 14, 2013)

One to watch said:


> These stats are damning.
> 
> Prince Arron-Brian rose did 30,000 more viewers than Murray/crolla,quigg/munyai (a world title fight no less),Warrington/Munroe plus Callum smith,Sam egginton etc
> 
> That's not good.matchrooms expenditure on that show compared to Maloney/woods on theirs.


Sky sports 1 that why bigger audiences!


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

The Chemist said:


> Sky sports 1 that why bigger audiences!


It still did more than bellew/brudov and purdy/bundu shows.they were on SS1.

What's the reason for them then?


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2014)

One to watch said:


> Yeah good comeback mate.


23% of cards broke the 100,000 mark before the exclusive deal.
77% of cards broke the 100,000 make this season.

back in your box son.


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2014)

One to watch said:


> It still did more than bellew/brudov and purdy/bundu shows.they were on SS1.
> 
> What's the reason for them then?


could be a whole number of reasons. but you can't base this argument on one off fights. you base it on the average over a period of time.


----------



## tdw (Jun 6, 2012)

What are these numbers though? High point or average over the show? These shows are often 90 minutes to 2 hours longer than the shows they are being compared to


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Rob said:


> 23% of cards broke the 100,000 mark before the exclusive deal.
> 77% of cards broke the 100,000 make this season.
> 
> back in your box son.


Oh you mean 23 per cent of the dismal cards that were struggling so bad that sky had to axe 2 promoters and cut the dates by over half.

Great stats though.i really think sky need over 100,000 every time there Is a card on.the stupid thing is you have just defended everything like I was attacking sky and Hearn.

Read any posts I have made on the Manchester bill,I thought it was excellent and the Cardiff and hull ones as well.yet you think I'm attacking Hearn because I say the viewing figures are slightly alarming.

Your an idiot as you think I'm a 'Hearn hater'.but read any of my posts subjectively,I just try to balance your propaganda with fact.matchroom and Hearn are doing some great domestic shows.i said some of maloneys did more,does that mean I have a problem with Hearn.no,it means that I'm worried about boxings marginalism in the sporting world.

Wake up rob,hearns got a good stable and has put together some good cards but the viewing figures are underwhelming,any mentions from me about 'demographics and the new boxing fan at a matchroom show' aren't knocks on Hearn,but you and your bullshit.


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2014)

One to watch said:


> Oh you mean 23 per cent of the dismal cards that were struggling so bad that sky had to axe 2 promoters and cut the dates by over half.
> 
> Great stats though.i really think sky need over 100,000 every time there Is a card on.the stupid thing is you have just defended everything like I was attacking sky and Hearn.
> 
> ...


Brilliant!


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

100k seems to be the benchmark so the figure is definitely underwhelming. To me it reflects the main event - Scott Quigg is probably the weakest headline fighter currently from a profile point of view and the last minute change of opponent made it a harder sell. Being Easter weekend might also have been a factor


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Rob said:


> Brilliant!


What's that mean?

Can't you see it.i havnt got a problem with Hearn and I'm guessing neither does paulie or bill or anyone else.i have a problem with you defending everything he does in every thread.

It is literally doing my head in,I came on here tonight to see what's going on in the boxing world,discuss last weekend and the coming weekend,and yet I've wasted it arguing over something I don't give a shit about.

And anyone who thinks I should just ignore it,I can't.this is a FANS forum,not a place for promoters to send their mouthpieces to manipulate the boards.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

I actually think viewing figures would be better on a Friday rather then on a Saturday but that's more of a pain in the arse for the fans who go to fights.At the moment there is the football first show on most Saturdays on ss1 and some blokes lose out in the battle of the remote on a Saturday with all that x factor shite and also more people go out on a Saturday as well and the boxing clashes with MOTD a fair bit which doesn't help.


----------



## The Chemist (Jun 14, 2013)

One to watch said:


> It still did more than bellew/brudov and purdy/bundu shows.they were on SS1.
> 
> What's the reason for them then?


Bellew v Brudov was sky sports 2 5th most watched of week. Being on Sky sports 1 add more viewers !


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2014)

One to watch said:


> What's that mean?
> 
> Can't you see it.i havnt got a problem with Hearn and I'm guessing neither does paulie or bill or anyone else.i have a problem with you defending everything he does in every thread.
> 
> ...


ive blocked you mate. your getting ridiculous.

if you don't want to talk politics, don't enter a thread about it. really is that simple.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

I'm genuinely sorry to anyone who doenst want to waste their time wading through me and rob arguing.i just feel that the forum can get bogged down sometimes,and I get frustrated that rob wants boxnation to fail when he is a boxing fan,and can't admit that sky getting 96,000 viewers is a concern for boxing (not matchroom)

Anyway I'm off @Rob.no hard feelings.


----------



## Macho_Grande (Jun 6, 2012)

What about people who Sky+ or watch on catch up?? Are they accounted for!


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2014)

One to watch said:


> I'm genuinely sorry to anyone who doenst want to waste their time wading through me and rob arguing.i just feel that the forum can get bogged down sometimes,and I get frustrated that rob wants boxnation to fail when he is a boxing fan,and can't admit that sky getting 96,000 viewers is a concern for boxing (not matchroom)
> 
> Anyway I'm off @Rob.no hard feelings.


1. I don't want BoxNation to fail. Have explained this to you at least 10 times now.
2. When I posted the ratings I said it was disappointing.


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2014)

Macho_Grande said:


> What about people who Sky+ or watch on catch up?? Are they accounted for!


yes.


----------



## CautiousPaul (Aug 18, 2013)

Perspective on the viewing figures.......

Sky Sports one reaches 2.526 million people daily which is a 4.3% share of all tv. Now if only 100,000 (average/benchmark etc) watch the boxing, that is 3.95% of the SKY SPORTS ONE Viewership watching boxing, and from the total viewership it is 0.228%!!!!!!! It shows that the sport still needs a lot of work to reach the mainstream and its hard to judge exactly where the sport is in the perception of the entire country. These figures are small but the Froch v Groves fight sells out in no time at all......its all on hype and promotion, but only a select amount of fighters will capture the imagination like that.


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2014)

CautiousPaul said:


> Perspective on the viewing figures.......
> 
> Sky Sports one reaches 2.526 million people daily which is a 4.3% share of all tv. Now if only 100,000 (average/benchmark etc) watch the boxing, that is 3.95% of the SKY SPORTS ONE Viewership watching boxing, and from the total viewership it is 0.228%!!!!!!! It shows that the sport still needs a lot of work to reach the mainstream and its hard to judge exactly where the sport is in the perception of the entire country. These figures are small but the Froch v Groves fight sells out in no time at all......its all on hype and promotion, but only a select amount of fighters will capture the imagination like that.


Some fights have been given the same hype as Froch v Groves & Froch v Kessler by Sky and flopped. The Khan PPV's for example. I don't think they can sell sand to the arabs in that sense.

Even with Haye v Harrison there is something there.


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2014)

for what its worth I have been told Froch v Kessler did 250,000 buys and Froch v Groves did 375,000.

Take that with a pinch of salt if you wish.


----------



## CautiousPaul (Aug 18, 2013)

Rob said:


> Some fights have been given the same hype as Froch v Groves & Froch v Kessler by Sky and flopped. The Khan PPV's for example. I don't think they can sell sand to the arabs in that sense.
> 
> Even with Haye v Harrison there is something there.


I agree with that, and thats why I say only some fighters will capture the imagination like that. Ricky Hatton did it, Bruno did it, Eubank, Benn etc were the same - Can Quigg, Degale, Joshua achieve that? Time will tell. Joshua I really fear for, he's been forced down our throat, it's quite often the British public revolt against that and look for someone else to hang their hat on....(not much choice in heavyweights mind you!)


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

CautiousPaul said:


> I agree with that, and thats why I say only some fighters will capture the imagination like that. Ricky Hatton did it, Bruno did it, Eubank, Benn etc were the same - Can Quigg, Degale, Joshua achieve that? Time will tell. Joshua I really fear for, he's been forced down our throat, it's quite often the British public revolt against that and look for someone else to hang their hat on....(not much choice in heavyweights mind you!)


Agree with you on Joshua. I've seen interviews he's done with Ifilm where he's come across very well - funny and engaging. When the Sky cameras get on him he's dull as dishwater - serious expression, loads of samey cliches and niceties. It's almost as if he's reading from a script Adam Smith gave him...


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2014)

CautiousPaul said:


> I agree with that, and thats why I say only some fighters will capture the imagination like that. Ricky Hatton did it, Bruno did it, Eubank, Benn etc were the same - Can Quigg, Degale, Joshua achieve that? Time will tell. Joshua I really fear for, he's been forced down our throat, it's quite often the British public revolt against that and look for someone else to hang their hat on....(not much choice in heavyweights mind you!)


I don't really agree about Joshua being forced down our throats. He is a genuine world class prospect, and at heavyweight. Whats wrong with hype?

As long as they don't come on and tell me Paul Applebey is in the Mayweather sweepstakes, I don't really have an issue.

I think sometimes you have to look at a guy like Joe Calzaghe. He had 18 world title defenses of the world title before he became a "Big Name". His fight before was live on ITV but got less than 3million viewers and only sold 4,000 tickets. Froch was the same, it was only v Kessler that he sold out a big arena and was PPV, thats after 5 years at world level.

Some fighters like Hatton, and now days Frampton will cross over before they got to world level and have a large following from domestic level up. But thats very rare. In general it takes a british fighter a good couple of years at top level before they really become a major draw. Thats why the people saying Scott Quigg can't sell tickets are ridiculous. He can, just doesn't do as many as Frampton.


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2014)

sim_reiss said:


> Agree with you on Joshua. I've seen interviews he's done with Ifilm where he's come across very well - funny and engaging. When the Sky cameras get on him he's dull as dishwater - serious expression, loads of samey cliches and niceties. It's almost as if he's reading from a script Adam Smith gave him...


To be fair, Hearn did talk about this on ifilm few weeks back.


----------



## CautiousPaul (Aug 18, 2013)

sim_reiss said:


> Agree with you on Joshua. I've seen interviews he's done with Ifilm where he's come across very well - funny and engaging. When the Sky cameras get on him he's dull as dishwater - serious expression, loads of samey cliches and niceties. It's almost as if he's reading from a script Adam Smith gave him...


In a way I can understand why they might be doing it. Try and keep him under the radar a little bit. Show him in clips, make the audience aware of him but don't really have an opinion on him. If he starts being funny or likeable this early then the great british media and public will start a clamour for him in tougher fights before he's even started. In theory Sky/Hearn are doing the right thing...the IFilm segments show the hardcore that he's actually a decent bloke but they will wait to unleash this on the casual fans for a year or two till he's got some rounds under his belt.


----------



## CautiousPaul (Aug 18, 2013)

Rob said:


> I don't really agree about Joshua being forced down our throats. He is a genuine world class prospect, and at heavyweight. Whats wrong with hype?
> 
> As long as they don't come on and tell me Paul Applebey is in the Mayweather sweepstakes, I don't really have an issue.
> 
> ...


I agree that Joshua is a World Class Prospect and should be hyped, but you have to remember how our great country works Rob (you've maybe been out of it too long!) - If someone is talented and hyped their is a large amount of people who will want the bloke to fail!!! They've done well with him so far, but got to watch how they go with him (im sure they know that though!!!!).


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2014)

CautiousPaul said:


> I agree that Joshua is a World Class Prospect and should be hyped, but you have to remember how our great country works Rob (you've maybe been out of it too long!) - If someone is talented and hyped their is a large amount of people who will want the bloke to fail!!! They've done well with him so far, but got to watch how they go with him (im sure they know that though!!!!).


Yeh I guess so mate.

If Joshua is fighting at world level regularly, people will be interested and get behind him.


----------



## CautiousPaul (Aug 18, 2013)

Rob said:


> Yeh I guess so mate.
> 
> If Joshua is fighting at world level regularly, people will be interested and get behind him.


Definitely and the advantage he will have especially with his domestic opponents is that most people can't stand the likes of Fury and Chisora, so if he gets the chance to fight either and does a job on them he will instantly gain popularity and recognition.


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2014)

CautiousPaul said:


> Definitely and the advantage he will have especially with his domestic opponents is that most people can't stand the likes of Fury and Chisora, so if he gets the chance to fight either and does a job on them he will instantly gain popularity and recognition.


Oh Joshua v Fury/Chisora is the perfect face vs heal scenario. in fact I think thats part of the reason why Fury v Chisora is not selling well.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

Do the viewing figures include skygo and things like that or just tv figures?


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

The numbers for Barker Sturm there for me are quite poor I think. It got a decent build up, was a genuine Middleweight World Title fight, hes nice guy and the English vs German angle and still only 140k. In saying that the fight went terrible for Barker but its not the issue really.

Ashedward makes a decent point re Saturday nights vs Friday nights. Maybe more Fridays could be an option. People aren't going to stay in on a Saturday or skip X Factor/MOTD/Film to watch Scott Quigg vs Tshifhiwa Munyai etc unless they are a hardcore fan like us. 

Hearn is doing well with what he has at his disposal, its a vast improvement on other promoters but certainly improvements can be made.


----------



## CautiousPaul (Aug 18, 2013)

smoggy7188 said:


> Do the viewing figures include skygo and things like that or just tv figures?


It does but 8-9 months ago the likes of I-Player and Sky Go accounted for only 1.5% of tv viewing....considering that covers all the on-demand service, I doubt the boxing viewing would be over a few hundred people in all honesty.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

CautiousPaul said:


> It does but 8-9 months ago the likes of I-Player and Sky Go accounted for only 1.5% of tv viewing....considering that covers all the on-demand service, I doubt the boxing viewing would be over a few hundred people in all honesty.


thanks mate.


----------



## CautiousPaul (Aug 18, 2013)

Mugsy said:


> The numbers for Barker Sturm there for me are quite poor I think. It got a decent build up, was a genuine Middleweight World Title fight, hes nice guy and the English vs German angle and still only 140k. In saying that the fight went terrible for Barker but its not the issue really.
> 
> Ashedward makes a decent point re Saturday nights vs Friday nights. Maybe more Fridays could be an option. People aren't going to stay in on a Saturday or skip X Factor/MOTD/Film to watch Scott Quigg vs Tshifhiwa Munyai etc unless they are a hardcore fan like us.
> 
> Hearn is doing well with what he has at his disposal, its a vast improvement on other promoters but certainly improvements can be made.


An interesting thing about Friday/Saturday - I agree with this, most who stay in will have a missus who wants to watch X Factor/BGT etc....a strange thing was that football pundits were boasting that the FA Cup semi with Arsenal and Wigan got over 10 million viewers just for the penalties - that's because it caused it to overrun and still be on when Britains Got Talent was meant to start!!!! Maybe Hearn needs to find a way to tie the boxing in to overrun on Sky 1 with some of their shows?


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

The Crolla-Murray figures goes to show there is allot of work needed to build the Sport in this country so the viewing figures for fight without a huge name can improve.Hearn has said before that he could put on a card the hardcore fans will love but it will rate poorly but if he did a prizefighter featuring Audley the casuals lap it up.Flintoff on Sky would get better viewing figures then the Murray-Crolla fight which goes to show that celeberty and gimmicks sell to the casuals.I hope that the figures improve in time so doesn`t resort to gimmicks to chase ratings.We need more hardcore fans and that will take time.


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2014)

Ashedward said:


> The Crolla-Murray figures goes to show there is allot of work needed to build the Sport in this country so the viewing figures for fight without a huge name can improve.Hearn has said before that he could put on a card the hardcore fans will love but it will rate poorly but if he did a prizefighter featuring Audley the casuals lap it up.Flintoff on Sky would get better viewing figures then the Murray-Crolla fight which goes to show that celeberty and gimmicks sell to the casuals.I hope that the figures improve in time so doesn`t resort to gimmicks to chase ratings.We need more hardcore fans and that will take time.


The issue is, if Hearn had put on a card with Flintoff as main event, even if there was a decent undercard, we would all be moaning about it.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Rob said:


> The issue is, if Hearn had put on a card with Flintoff as main event, even if there was a decent undercard, we would all be moaning about it.


Yeah for sure he has a tough act of getting the casual fans attention and keeping hardcore fans happy.He has to do both and improve the fanbase so the figures for a stacked domestic cards can improve in time with more casuals becoming interested in the sport.The attendences at the fights have improved a great deal but viewing figures will take longer to get where we would like them to be.It is good to see on average this season shows have better viewing figures then last season and hopefully that trend will continue in the future


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2014)

Galhads fight does a disappointing 620k


----------



## HeavyT (Mar 25, 2013)

I don't think 5 will crack a million without a Fury or a big (ish) name now. 

They had a bit of momentum going before but since Fury hasn't fought the ratings have steadily declined.


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

What the figures show is that boxing really is about building a persona and image, i mean Crolla vs Murray was a quality card but the figures were poor, really it's about building fighters and a personality so that almost regardless of who they fight the numbers are good, then when they fight a top fighter the numbers are amazing. Clearly just good fights won't attract the casual fan. Might also explain Brook's lack of comp if he is doing those numbers perhaps that's why Hearn and Sky don't want to risk him loosing.


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2014)

The Celtic Warrior said:


> What the figures show is that boxing really is about building a persona and image, i mean Crolla vs Murray was a quality card but the figures were poor, really it's about building fighters and a personality so that almost regardless of who they fight the numbers are good, then when they fight a top fighter the numbers are amazing. Clearly just good fights won't attract the casual fan. Might also explain Brook's lack of comp if he is doing those numbers perhaps that's why Hearn and Sky don't want to risk him loosing.


that was more to do with the channel that it was on.


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

It wasn't though Rob nobody outside of hardcore boxing fans have a fucking clue who Crolla or Murray are, even if the fights are great they won't watch because they don't no them, you need to become someone who casuals will be talking about who they know and will follow the figures for the Olympic fighters show this people know who they are so watch even though their fights are against cans.


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2014)

The Celtic Warrior said:


> It wasn't though Rob nobody outside of hardcore boxing fans have a fucking clue who Crolla or Murray are, even if the fights are great they won't watch because they don't no them, you need to become someone who casuals will be talking about who they know and will follow the figures for the Olympic fighters show this people know who they are so watch even though their fights are against cans.


no, if the fight had been on Sky Sports 1 it would have done as well as the other cards.


----------



## CautiousPaul (Aug 18, 2013)

Rob said:


> no, if the fight had been on Sky Sports 1 it would have done as well as the other cards.


So now you know exactly what would have happened....are you nostradamrob? Not very clever are you.....:lol:


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2014)

CautiousPaul said:


> So now you know exactly what would have happened....are you nostradamrob? Not very clever are you.....:lol:


Because there is a clear correlation based on the data that shows fight cards on Sky Sports 1 get a a 25% increase upwards.


----------



## CautiousPaul (Aug 18, 2013)

Rob said:


> Because there is a clear correlation based on the data that shows fight cards on Sky Sports 1 get a a 25% increase upwards.


But no complete guarantee that the figure would reach the same amount of viewers, or are you essentially saying Hearn could put on any old crap and it would get the same amount of viewers regardless as long as its on SS1?


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2014)

CautiousPaul said:


> But no complete guarantee that the figure would reach the same amount of viewers, or are you essentially saying Hearn could put on any old crap and it would get the same amount of viewers regardless as long as its on SS1?


no


----------



## CautiousPaul (Aug 18, 2013)

Rob said:


> no


So Crolla v Murray would have done the same as other cards if on SS1 due to the clear collelation of the data that fight cards get a 25% increase on SS1, but a random card on SS1 wouldn't.......Rob you don't half babble some pish, were you dropped on the budget briefcase as a child?


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2014)

CautiousPaul said:


> So Crolla v Murray would have done the same as other cards if on SS1 due to the clear collelation of the data that fight cards get a 25% increase on SS1, but a random card on SS1 wouldn't.......Rob you don't half babble some pish, were you dropped on the budget briefcase as a child?


It extremely likely that it would have got higher viewing figures on Sky Sports 1 than Sky Sports 2. It was the 2nd highest rated show on Sky Sports 2 that week.


----------



## CautiousPaul (Aug 18, 2013)

Rob said:


> no, if the fight had been on Sky Sports 1 it would have done as well as the other cards.





Rob said:


> It extremely likely that it would have got higher viewing figures on Sky Sports 1 than Sky Sports 2. It was the 2nd highest rated show on Sky Sports 2 that week.


Not disagreeing it would have got higher figures but you said it would have done as well as the other cards - There is no guarantee it would have done that much. More yes, the same as others - no guarantee.


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2014)

CautiousPaul said:


> Not disagreeing it would have got higher figures but you said it would have done as well as the other cards - There is no guarantee it would have done that much. More yes, the same as others - no guarantee.


That was more of an opinion, should have made that clearer.


----------



## CautiousPaul (Aug 18, 2013)

Rob said:


> That was more of an opinion, should have made that clearer.


You are learning Robert......


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2014)

CautiousPaul said:


> You are learning Robert......


shut up


----------



## CautiousPaul (Aug 18, 2013)

Rob said:


> shut up


No


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2014)

Matchrooms Cardiff show did a decent 120,000 on Sky Sports
Henneseys Light Heavyweight tournament disappointed with 550,000

Sky shows are up 7% from last year. Channel 5 are down by 41%


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

Enjoyed the tournament but not surprised the figures are suffering a bit. Name recognition is a big deal in the ratings game...


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

So sad that quality doesn't always equate to figures.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

One to watch said:


> So sad that quality doesn't always equate to figures.


Id love to see how many turned over during Selby to watch Dickinson v Clarkson. Bet it was a good few thousand..


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2014)

One to watch said:


> So sad that quality doesn't always equate to figures.


Its all about marketing.


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2014)

BoltonTerrier said:


> Id love to see how many turned over during Selby to watch Dickinson v Clarkson. Bet it was a good few thousand..


which is 1/2% of the fanbase.

the issue is that not once on channel 5 has the FOTY been mentioned since.


----------



## GrizzyBeard (May 21, 2013)

Chisora Fury 2.2m. Now that's something.


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

BoltonTerrier said:


> Id love to see how many turned over during Selby to watch Dickinson v Clarkson. Bet it was a good few thousand..


I bet the figures on 5+24 were very good too


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2014)

adamcanavan said:


> I bet the figures on 5+24 were very good too


It was less than 6,000 so nope.


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

Rob said:


> It was less than 6,000 so nope.


Do you have anything to confirm these figures? And whats the usual viewing figures on the +24 channel?


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2014)

Dissapointing numbers since Froch v Groves, although both weeknight shows.

May 24th - Leeds, Warrington v Munroe - 67,000
June 27th - Glasgow, Burns v Zlatacanin - 69,000


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Rob said:


> Dissapointing numbers since Froch v Groves, although both weeknight shows.
> 
> May 24th - Leeds, Warrington v Munroe - 67,000
> June 27th - Glasgow, Burns v Zlatacanin - 69,000


Jesus they're awful!!


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Do these figures take into account people who recorded them and watched them at a later date, or is it just people who tuned in live?


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

The Warrington card I can perhaps understand but the burns card on a Friday (that's probaly week nights fucked) is worse than bad,that's serious.

As has been mentioned lots of times on here about 'capitalising on wembley',well I'm not blaming sky here,I'm just amazed that the casuals who enjoyed it hasn't turned into increased figures for the following sky cards.

We all got into boxing because of a great event or fight,froch-groves 2 had everything.where are the people who watched this in the stadium and at home?


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Vano-irons said:


> Do these figures take into account people who recorded them and watched them at a later date, or is it just people who tuned in live?


Interesting question,as I record and watch mine about 90% of the time.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

One to watch said:


> Interesting question,as I record and watch mine about 90% of the time.


I'd imagine it is only live ratings, but it wouldn't tell half the story


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2014)

BARB only shows live ratings.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Shit figures!


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Rob said:


> BARB only shows live ratings.


That's what I thought. The figures can therefore only be taken with a pinch of salt. Many of these shows would have been recorded and viewed later. Dickinson vs Clarkson went up against Rees/Buckland and Ajisafe vs Dean Francis was up against Bellew's return. Plus with Burns being on a Friday night and Warrington on a Wednesday.


----------



## The Chemist (Jun 14, 2013)

What channel was burns on ?


----------



## One Inferno (Jun 12, 2013)

I recorded both fight as I do for 95 % of the cards, so obviously the figures will increase. Dissapointing drop though, the Burns fight did have the blackout I don't know if that will impact the figures?


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

The Chemist said:


> What channel was burns on ?


Sky Sports 3, wasn't it? The ratings on there are always poor and 69k would likely get in the top 5 for that week. I can't understand why the show was on SS3 though.

EDIT: It was the second highest rated show that week on SS3, 27k more than the third highest.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

Jack said:


> Sky Sports 3, wasn't it? The ratings on there are always poor and 69k would likely get in the top 5 for that week. I can't understand why the show was on SS3 though.
> 
> EDIT: It was the second highest rated show that week on SS3, 27k more than the third highest.


roses cricket match was supposed to be on but it was rained off in the end, thats why it ended up on sky sports 3


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Amazing the difference from sky sports 1 to sky sports 3 can make such a difference.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2014)

Vano-irons said:


> That's what I thought. The figures can therefore only be taken with a pinch of salt. Many of these shows would have been recorded and viewed later. Dickinson vs Clarkson went up against Rees/Buckland and Ajisafe vs Dean Francis was up against Bellew's return. Plus with Burns being on a Friday night and Warrington on a Wednesday.


They will give you an indication. I would imagine a simular percentage will watch live and record boxing for every show.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

One to watch said:


> The Warrington card I can perhaps understand but the burns card on a Friday (that's probaly week nights fucked) is worse than bad,that's serious.
> 
> As has been mentioned lots of times on here about 'capitalising on wembley',well I'm not blaming sky here,I'm just amazed that the casuals who enjoyed it hasn't turned into increased figures for the following sky cards.
> 
> We all got into boxing because of a great event or fight,froch-groves 2 had everything.where are the people who watched this in the stadium and at home?


I agree, the fact that it was on SS3 didn't help and being against the rugby but I won't start to worry about the future off boxing on sky until a heavily hyped fight like Bellew-Clev bombs . The Warrington card was before the Froch fight as well,but it was a shame that a good domestic show did so badly Sky might be pushing for more Prizefighters again after those ratings.


----------



## The Genius (Jul 22, 2013)

Bellew v Cleverly 2 will be PPV


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

The Genius said:


> Bellew v Cleverly 2 will be PPV


I don`t think he will,he needs big viewing figures to help get him another contract and he`s going all out to make Froch-Degale for his second ppv of the year


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

The Genius said:


> Bellew v Cleverly 2 will be PPV


Fuck me don't say that, I'm suffering from high blood pressure as it is.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

The Genius said:


> Bellew v Cleverly 2 will be PPV


If it is it will bomb.

For PPV you have to have fighters who are known to the mainstream,bellew attracts on average 132,000 according to @Rob,cleverly is only slightly better known.

To get these 132k to pay 15 quid will be hard enough let alone the casuals.

It would be the beginning of the end if they start putting this kind of show on PPV,as we all found out last time with frank warren.sky dropped PPV,2 promoters and halved the boxing dates because of boxings poor return in viewers and product.


----------



## Jackukboxing (Aug 13, 2013)

The omly way its PPV is if its part of a super 7 style card, Haye-Povetkin/Fielding-Smith etc


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

Jackukboxing said:


> The omly way its PPV is if its part of a super 7 style card, Haye-Povetkin/Fielding-Smith etc


You forget Eddies uncontrollable ego and his man love for all British fights.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Jackukboxing said:


> The omly way its PPV is if its part of a super 7 style card, Haye-Povetkin/Fielding-Smith etc


I'd pay for those 3 to be honest.but no way bellew-clevelry.


----------



## The Genius (Jul 22, 2013)

One to watch said:


> If it is it will bomb.
> 
> For PPV you have to have fighters who are known to the mainstream,bellew attracts on average 132,000 according to @*Rob*,cleverly is only slightly better known.
> 
> ...


I seriously believe they will consider putting this fight on PPV. The fight is already receiving a significant build up. Once the fight is announced the hype and buzz will be immense. Matchroom can sell anything and this fight is something the casual fans will lap up. Forget previous viewing figures, Bellew v Cleverly will catch on. This is a genuine domestic grudge match. Matchroom can exploit and promote every aspect of this rivalry.

I personally don't think the fight benefits either fighter at the moment. Both Bellew and Cleverly could go their separates ways and the fight could happen further down the line. I suppose Matchroom are cashing on a lucrative event whilst they can. It could have taken place this weekend.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2014)

Bellew v Cleverly will only be PPV if its part of a bigger card, say the UK leg to Froch v Chavez or Brook v Khan at the Millenium.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

The Genius said:


> I seriously believe they will consider putting this fight on PPV. The fight is already receiving a significant build up. Once the fight is announced the hype and buzz will be immense. Matchroom can sell anything and this fight is something the casual fans will lap up. Forget previous viewing figures, Bellew v Cleverly will catch on. This is a genuine domestic grudge match. Matchroom can exploit and promote every aspect of this rivalry.
> 
> I personally don't think the fight benefits either fighter at the moment. Both Bellew and Cleverly could go their separates ways and the fight could happen further down the line. I suppose Matchroom are cashing on a lucrative event whilst they can. It could have taken place this weekend.


Are you feeling ok.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Rob said:


> Bellew v Cleverly will only be PPV if its part of a bigger card, say the UK leg to Froch v Chavez or Brook v Khan at the Millenium.


Why do brook v khan at the millennium?

Surely old Trafford makes more sense for 2 guys from the north west.

And you think I'm stupid.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2014)

One to watch said:


> Why do brook v khan at the millennium?
> 
> Surely old Trafford makes more sense for 2 guys from the north west.
> 
> And you think I'm stupid.


Because the fight would take place in the November, and unlike you I am smart enough to know outdoor shows don't happen outside the summer months.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Rob said:


> Because the fight would take place in the November, and unlike you I am smart enough to know outdoor shows don't happen outside the summer months.


You think brook-khan would take place in November.:lol:

Brook-porter may not be until September.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2014)

One to watch said:


> You think brook-khan would take place in November.:lol:
> 
> Brook-porter may not be until September.


August 16th is still the date. Latest it can take place is Sep 6th so late November would still work. Anyway it was a throw away commen for fuck sake. Your clutching at straws here, give up and stop making a fool of yourself.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Rob said:


> August 16th is still the date. Latest it can take place is Sep 6th so late November would still work. Anyway it was a throw away commen for fuck sake. Your clutching at straws here, give up and stop making a fool of yourself.


I'm winding you up,relax.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

If Brook beats Porter and Khan can avoid losing again, I think they'll wait until next summer when the football season ends and go for another Wembley show. I think Matchroom will try to make that an annual event and really, there's only one fight which is guaranteed to sell it out and that's Brook/Khan for a world title.


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

Jack said:


> If Brook beats Porter and Khan can avoid losing again, I think they'll wait until next summer when the football season ends and go for another Wembley show. I think Matchroom will try to make that an annual event and really, there's only one fight which is guaranteed to sell it out and that's Brook/Khan for a world title.


I'd much rather see this than Floyd-Khan


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

Brook will jave an easyish defence of the title in the winter and then fight Khan at an outdoor venue next year, it wouldnt be this year I dont reckon


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2014)

adamcanavan said:


> Brook will jave an easyish defence of the title in the winter and then fight Khan at an outdoor venue next year, it wouldnt be this year I dont reckon


Its a way to get Khan a title to legitamize him ahead of Mayweather.


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2014)

The Liverpool card did 88,000. Dissapointing but the No.2 rated show on SS1 that week.


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2014)

So to break it down.

Matchroom & Sky saw a 21% increase on the 2012/2013 Season. 
Channel 5 saw a 41% decrease on the 2012/2013 Season.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Once Fury and De Gale left Channel 5 that was that. They will only pick up if Fury goes back after his Boxnation deal expires Saturday but knowing Frank Warren I cant see him letting Fury slip away that easy and Hearn and Sky seem happy enough just building AJ. I'd personally rather Fury worked on a fight by fight deal, I'm sure Sky would be interested in Fury vs Wlad if they had the chance.


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2014)

Peter Barlow said:


> Once Fury and De Gale left Channel 5 that was that. They will only pick up if Fury goes back after his Boxnation deal expires Saturday but knowing Frank Warren I cant see him letting Fury slip away that easy and Hearn and Sky seem happy enough just building AJ. I'd personally rather Fury worked on a fight by fight deal, I'm sure Sky would be interested in Fury vs Wlad if they had the chance.


Fury has been pretty complimentary of Hearn in recent times. He would work on the Dublin & Manchester shows that are up coming.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Rob said:


> Fury has been pretty complimentary of Hearn in recent times. He would work on the Dublin & Manchester shows that are up coming.


Really? He's always having little digs at him..


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Rob said:


> Fury has been pretty complimentary of Hearn in recent times. He would work on the Dublin & Manchester shows that are up coming.


Fury and Hearn are friendly enough from what I can tell. Adam Smith and Fury certainly arent probably because of Haye gate but its business if the numbers make sense deals can be done. Fury is to loyal to Mick Hennessy, its admirable is this game but look at where Froch has went since leaving him. As a Fury fan I would prefer him on Sky. Boxnation is brilliant but its just too obscure and doesnt give any exposure to fighters. How many pubs even have Boxnation? Why would they even bother with the fees when you only have a couple of big domestic fights a year if even, and all the foreign fights are after closing time.

I know that Carl Framptons last fight was not available in any pub in Dublin. Someone asked on here and it was checked and none of them had it as far as I know. I dont know how many pubs in Britain have it but its not good enough really. Needs to be packaged with BT Sport asap.


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2014)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Really? He's always having little digs at him..


Not sure what you have been watching. Last time it came up he was very complimentary.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Rob said:


> Not sure what you have been watching. Last time it came up he was very complimentary.


Last time what came up?


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2014)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Last time what came up?


He said he used to think Hearn was a dickhead but that he met him and really likes him and could see them working together.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Rob said:


> He said he used to think Hearn was a dickhead but that he met him and really likes him and could see them working together.


:lol:


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Hull did 210k according to barb


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Hull did 210k according to barb


Pretty impressive to be honest for a mismatch, I had the sense even the people of the beautiful Championship city of Hull were fed up with hearing about it pre-fight.


----------



## expe (Nov 8, 2014)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Hull did 210k according to barb


How the fuck did that show do 210k when the Manchester show only did 108k.


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

210k is very impressive but also very depressing that it got much bigger numbers then the Manchester Card. Really does show that the casual fan knows fuck all about boxing.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

108k for a show with 2 world level fights is a shame.


----------



## Semtex (Aug 24, 2013)

Wallet said:


> Doesn't look too good when compared to previous numbers: http://www.boxingforum24.com/showpost.php?p=7002853&postcount=1


Who would have thought McCloskey was a draw? :lol:


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

The Celtic Warrior said:


> 210k is very impressive but also very depressing that it got much bigger numbers then the Manchester Card. Really does show that the casual fan knows fuck all about boxing.


It also shows where Sky is putting its marketing money.


----------



## stevebhoy87 (Jun 4, 2013)

Frampton being on ITV at the same time must have had a decent effect on the Manchester card live figures you'd have to think.


----------



## beechy (Apr 25, 2014)

Just shows how little of a draw Scott Quigg.

He needs Frampton a lot more than Frampton needs him


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2015)

dftaylor said:


> It also shows where Sky is putting its marketing money.


Did they market it any heavier??


----------



## tdw (Jun 6, 2012)

Rob said:


> Did they market it any heavier??


They were cross promoting it on their rugby league programing for a couple of months for whatever that was worth


----------



## A Force (Jul 21, 2013)

One to watch said:


> 108k for a show with 2 world level fights is a shame.


Only one.

And to be fair it was up against boxing on ITV so not that poor


----------



## tawetrent (Jun 9, 2013)

Manchester is lower than they would have liked but don't underestimate how much an Olympic gold medal counts for.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

Sky and that smug twat wasted well over a year and at least 3 appalling Hull shows building the Campbell/Coyle mismatch, all that effort to build something which any rational person would have told you the outcome from the start, all that time, all that work, all that pissing people off and it only did 210k.

Pathetic.


----------



## Donnie (Jun 5, 2013)

Bill said:


> Sky and that smug twat wasted well over a year and at least 3 appalling Hull shows building the Campbell/Coyle mismatch, all that effort to build something which any rational person would have told you the outcome from the start, all that time, all that work, all that pissing people off and it only did 210k.
> 
> Pathetic.


Only?!

That's a good number. You need to chill with the Eddie Hearn hate. He is the best thing to happen to British Boxing in a long time. Deal with it.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Donnie said:


> Only?!
> 
> That's a good number. You need to chill with the Eddie Hearn hate. He is the best thing to happen to British Boxing in a long time. Deal with it.


:lol:


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Bill said:


> Sky and that smug twat wasted well over a year and at least 3 appalling Hull shows building the Campbell/Coyle mismatch, all that effort to build something which any rational person would have told you the outcome from the start, all that time, all that work, all that pissing people off and it only did 210k.
> 
> Pathetic.


I know you hate Hearn but fucking hell Bill, 210k is very good, especially for Hull, think one of the shows did 53k :lol:


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

Donnie said:


> Only?!
> 
> That's a good number. You need to chill with the Eddie Hearn hate. He is the best thing to happen to British Boxing in a long time. Deal with it.


:rofl


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> I know you hate Hearn but fucking hell Bill, 210k is very good, especially for Hull, think one of the shows did 53k :lol:


18 months and 3 shows building this mismatch and thats the rewards? Its shit and a waste of everybodys time, I wonder how many of those 210 thousand morons were happy with the fight and how many also think it was a waste of time, energy and resouces, that Eddie Hearns a bullshitter and a cunt and that if these type of shit fights keep happening they will try the UFC because then they might get to see a proper fight?


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

The only thing good about the Hull show was that after 18 months and 3 shows making out and lieing to people that Coyle is a world class lightweight, he gets his arse handed to him and admits to the world he's a domestic fighter, Hearn don't need any enemys when his own clients makes him look a cunt, you cant make this shit up sometimes


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Bill said:


> 18 months and 3 shows building this mismatch and thats the rewards? Its shit and a waste of everybodys time, I wonder how many of those 210 thousand morons were happy with the fight and how many also think it was a waste of time, energy and resouces, that Eddie Hearns a bullshitter and a cunt and that if these type of shit fights keep happening they will try the UFC because then they might get to see a proper fight?


I'm not disagreeing that it was a waste of our time, it should have happened a year ago but not for Matchroom, they built it well, did good numbers on tv and 15k tickets. Eddie loves a pound note.


----------



## Libertarian (Jun 2, 2012)

Eddie Hearn is the worst thing to happen to British boxing since Frank Maloney started importing commies from Eastern Europe with pretty looking records.

I'm firmly on Team Allegedly these days :lol:

At least he doesn't pretend he's anything other than a complete cunt. Allegedly of course.


----------



## khan_is_delusional (Jul 14, 2015)

Semtex said:


> Who would have thought McCloskey was a draw? :lol:


Frank Warren knows how to promote


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2015)

khan_is_delusional said:


> Frank Warren knows how to promote


??


----------



## -TT- (Jun 6, 2013)

Honestly, who would've been a better choice than Coyle?


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2015)

Bill said:


> 18 months and 3 shows building this mismatch and thats the rewards? Its shit and a waste of everybodys time, I wonder how many of those 210 thousand morons were happy with the fight and how many also think it was a waste of time, energy and resouces, that Eddie Hearns a bullshitter and a cunt and that if these type of shit fights keep happening they will try the UFC because then they might get to see a proper fight?


so of the shows at the Hull Ice Arena have been quality. Lot's of competitive fights and some turned out to be FOTY candidates.

Selby v Simion
Matthews v Coyle
Brook v Jones 2
Moumannie v Warrington
Coyle v Brizuela
Hamilton v Woodhouse
McDonnell v Wood 
McDonnell v Malinga
Eggington v Singleton


----------



## Semtex (Aug 24, 2013)

Donnie said:


> Only?!
> 
> That's a good number. You need to chill with the Eddie Hearn hate. He is the best thing to happen to British Boxing in a long time. Deal with it.


:rofl


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

:lol: deal with it :eddie


----------



## khan_is_delusional (Jul 14, 2015)

Rob said:


> ??


Frank's Sky figures compared to Hearn's dumbass.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> :lol: deal with it :eddie












:yep


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Campbell/Coyle was a great fight to make and I never really understood the issue with it. There was only ever going to be one winner but they were still two top British lightweights and considering Campbell had only had 11 fights, his career had stalled twice because of his dad's illness and he'd fought a load of journeymen, it wasn't that bad at all. Aside from all that, boxing needs fights that people actually care about and whilst Campbell could fight some random South American who is better than Coyle and it be a 'better' fight, it's important to make bouts that people actually care about and for the stage of his career that Campbell is at, there's no other fight out there that would have been bigger than a Coyle bout. Joshua/Hughie would be a much bigger mismatch but it'd be a fantastic fight to make because they're both undefeated, it's very easy to sell and people would tune in, so even though Hughie wouldn't see the third round, it'd be good for Joshua's career in the long run to have a bout like that. Joshua/Hughie would attract more interest from the general public than Joshua/Wach and even though that fight is better for Joshua's in ring progression, that's not the only thing that matters either. For boxers to become popular and for the sport to grow, you have to consider marketability and things like that, which is why Campbell/Coyle was perfect. Selby/Warrington is another; it's a one sided fight but it'd be better for Selby to knock out Warrington at a big event at Elland Road than it would be to beat a better, tougher opponent on another undercard, like Vetyeka, because there's no interest in that fight. BJScould have fought much more deserving and better opponents than Eubank but that was a perfect bout for him because it raised his profile and partly because of that, he's now going into a massive fight in Ireland because more people know of him than before, so even though Eubank hadn't proven himself before that fgiht, it was a perfect move for Saunders.

There has to be a mix with matchmaking between finding opponents who can test a fighter and bring a good fight, and then also for making the boxers and the sport more marketable. Campbell/Coyle did one of them and it's events like that which help the sport grow, so I can't hate on it too much. It's a shame it wasn't a more competitive fight but it was a good one to make.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Ishy said:


> :yep


:lol:


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

I think you're selling Hughie short @Jack, he's very fluid and a good mover, something Josh struggled with as an amateur so I'd be shocked if he blasted Hughie out


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Joshua would fucking ruin Hughie at this stage.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2015)

khan_is_delusional said:


> Frank's Sky figures compared to Hearn's dumbass.


What about them?


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> I'm not disagreeing that it was a waste of our time, it should have happened a year ago but not for Matchroom, they built it well, did good numbers on tv and 15k tickets. Eddie loves a pound note.


Yeah, it was a disappointing fight on a technical level, but it had moments and Coyle did at least make a proper effort. I don't think many people went away feeling they'd had a shit night, ala Gavin. I think, ultimately, it's good that Matchroom can build a somewhat pointless fight into an attraction. It means there's an appetite for boxing at domestic level, which bodes well for the sport's future in the UK. A lot of US names struggle to sell out a local arena, and Matchroom is at least building local fan bases.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2015)

dftaylor said:


> Yeah, it was a disappointing fight on a technical level, but it had moments and Coyle did at least make a proper effort. I don't think many people went away feeling they'd had a shit night, ala Gavin. I think, ultimately, it's good that Matchroom can build a somewhat pointless fight into an attraction. It means there's an appetite for boxing at domestic level, which bodes well for the sport's future in the UK. A lot of US names struggle to sell out a local arena, and Matchroom is at least building local fan bases.


This.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Crolla-Perez/AA-Murray did 246k according to barb. Smith-Rocky 184k


----------



## 2Piece (Apr 29, 2014)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Crolla-Perez/AA-Murray did 246k according to barb. Smith-Rocky 184k


The numbers show that on the whole, even the casuals know the difference between a piece of shit and a good fight. Unfortunately, the latter isnt a regular occurence on Sky.


----------



## Journeyman Jeff (Jun 6, 2012)

Interesting reading, I wonder how many streams in addition to those figures. 

To be honest i'm surprised its so low.


----------



## 2Piece (Apr 29, 2014)

brown bomber said:


> Interesting reading, I wonder how many streams in addition to those figures.
> 
> *To be honest i'm surprised its so low*.


Boxing fans live in a bubble, we are very much a niche sport the rest of the population couldnt really give a toss about except for the odd night where theres a fight of real significance.


----------



## Journeyman Jeff (Jun 6, 2012)

2Piece said:


> Boxing fans live in a bubble, we are very much a niche sport the rest of the population couldnt really give a toss about except for the odd night where theres a fight of real significance.


Yeah, boxing as a sport when you really think about is actually quite small in terms of participants too. whenever I meet anyone too invariably they will know their local boxers and I know them - it was a real conversation starter in my last job.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Boxing is a niche sport which has a few chances to grab people`s attention that's why the doing down of Furys achievement is so annoying and damaging.The figures on Sky over the last ten years hasn`t really changed much,every so often you will have a show which does good numbers the rest of the time you could be lucky to get 100k, without the dreaded ppv`s Sky would proberly decide to ditch the sport completely,but they have just signed a 5 year extension so expect many ppv`s to go with fairly sub standard regular Sky shows.


----------



## Journeyman Jeff (Jun 6, 2012)

What are the figures like for domestic and international level MMA in the UK?


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

brown bomber said:


> What are the figures like for domestic and international level MMA in the UK?


Not amazing I think,most of it is on late at night on BT sport with the figures in the low tens of thousands and when there has been live MMA on 5 it didn`t do any better then the Mick (Fat controller of the Heavyweight Division) Hennessy shows on 5.MMA has also been on other more obscure channels where I doubt the figures are any good.I think most UFC fans in this country watched what happen to Rousey on the internet in the morning then the showing live on BT.


----------

